# Lyft cutting rates 20% in some markets, probably coming to your market soon



## Uberisfuninlv

#boycottlyft

This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really


----------



## Uber's Guber

Yep! Prolly sooner than later!
You'll need to accept more rides to stay even, better go fill that gas tank now.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

in my market the current rates are

Pickup $1.12
Per minute $0.1575
Per mile $0.60

The new rates are “improving” to:

Pickup $0.45
Per minute $0.1875
Per mile $0.42


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I'm in rdu and there is just no way I'm doing that. Between no more prime time and this rate cut, even if I take a Lyft on df to get back to civilization, I'll leave uber on and bail if I get a better call. What's sad to me is that some folks will have the app on 8/14.


----------



## XPG

What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


----------



## BeansnRice

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


The numbers are so small it's not worth printing.

All I see is shrinkage and loss with these companies.

Why do all their numbers go down except their losses and executive compensation?

No gains. Only shell game.


----------



## Merc7186

Lyft XL rates dropped here last month...its hard to take them mildly seriously anymore.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

24 cents per mile less than standard irs deduction.
Anyone driving at this rate is an idiot.

BOYCOTT LYFT
?


----------



## EphLux

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


This is ABSOLUTE proof that Uber AND Lyft are certain to fail. Those are third world wages. 30 cents a mile in the USA for owner/operator livery service? I bet my life that both these companies are gone within another 6 years.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

That’s the rate you get paid from acceptance until you pick up the pax. There is no bleeping way that’s the rate once the pax is in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


BACKLASH

they will not like it.



Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


I make MORE per mile DELIVERING PIZZA !

I get paid going AND coming back empty.

ONLY DRIVE FOR UBER !

Otherwise

They will do the same if you Allow Lyft to get away with this !

ONLY DRIVE FOR UBER.


----------



## Jo3030

They will keep sending you 30 min away pings.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Nothing new. They already did that in some markets a little while ago. Bound to go nationwide eventually. 

People will still drive and ants will be signing up.


----------



## mbd

XPG said:


> What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


Valerie Jarrett- I thought she was fighting for the poor? Haha ? 
She is about to dump some of her shares , to get free moneys


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That's the rate you get paid from acceptance until you pick up the pax. There is no bleeping way that's the rate once the pax is in the car.


Nope that's the rate for the ENTIRE trip now.


----------



## charmer37

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 24 cents per mile less than standard irs deduction.
> Anyone driving at this rate is an idiot.
> 
> BOYCOTT LYFT
> ?


I'm sure the lyft Express Drivers will still be out there picking up pax to pay there weekly rental, Lyft put the spin on it like drivers pay wouldn't change. The joke is on the drivers who still picking up lyft pax...Lol.



EphLux said:


> This is ABSOLUTE proof that Uber AND Lyft are certain to fail. Those are third world wages. 30 cents a mile in the USA for owner/operator livery service? I bet my life that both these companies are gone within another 6 years.


Uber and Lyft would be gone sooner if drivers stop driving for these crooks....Driving for 30 cents a mile is ridiculous.


----------



## EphLux

charmer37 said:


> I'm sure the lyft Express Drivers will still be out there picking up pax to pay there weekly rental, Lyft put the spin on it like drivers pay wouldn't change. The joke is on the drivers who still picking up lyft pax...Lol.
> 
> 
> Uber and Lyft would be gone sooner if drivers stop driving for these crooks....Driving for 30 cents a mile is ridiculous.


Only a professional pick pocket artist could turn a profit driving passengers in his own vehicle at 30 cents a mile.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

EphLux said:


> Only a professional pick pocket artist could turn a profit driving passengers in his own vehicle at 30 cents a mile.


Why do you think that we shuffle?

We have several Uber Boy Scouts on these Boards. Now, here is an opportunity for them to be Lyft Girl Scouts.


----------



## WAHN

The "pay improvements" started in a few lucky markets on June 27.

Announced June 20

https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/pay-improvements


> These improvements are rolling out to all drivers in the coming months. _The experience_ will be available to drivers in the following cities this summer:
> 
> 
> Boise
> Honolulu
> Lake Havasu City
> Las Vegas
> Lihue
> Madison
> Raleigh
> Roswell


Welcome to *The Experience*. :roflmao:


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Nope that's the rate for the ENTIRE trip now.


The apocalypse is upon us.



WAHN said:


> The "pay improvements" started in a few lucky markets on June 27.
> 
> Announced June 20
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/pay-improvements
> Welcome to *The Experience*. :roflmao:


There are 1000 drivers, who were surveyed, who need to be punched in the face.


----------



## Smell My Finger

That fact that they tell us with a straight face that these lowering of rates are an "improvement" and we will make more money takes some nerve


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

WAHN said:


> The "pay improvements" started in a few lucky markets on June 27.
> 
> Announced June 20
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/pay-improvements
> Welcome to *The Experience*. :roflmao:


Bend over and bark like a dog!
Enjoy THE EXPERIENCE! 
?



Smell My Finger said:


> That fact that they tell us with a straight face that these lowering of rates are an "improvement" and we will make more money takes some nerve


Adding insult to injury.
Everyone should print business cards!


----------



## tmart

EphLux said:


> This is ABSOLUTE proof that Uber AND Lyft are certain to fail. Those are third world wages. 30 cents a mile in the USA for owner/operator livery service? I bet my life that both these companies are gone within another 6 years.


2 years


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> The apocalypse is upon us.
> 
> 
> There are 1000 drivers, who were surveyed, who need to be punched in the face.


No shit.
idiots!


----------



## XPG

EphLux said:


> Those are third world wages. 30 cents a mile in the USA for owner/operator livery service?


Why American companies forcing 3rd world wages to American labor? Who is going to stop this? 


mbd said:


> Valerie Jarrett- I thought she was fighting for the poor? Haha ?
> She is about to dump some of her shares , to get free moneys


 Is she the secratary of transportation, who does nothing about slavery labor wages?


----------



## mbd

XPG said:


> Why American companies forcing 3rd world wages to American labor? Who is going to stop this?
> Is she the secratary of transportation, who does nothing about slavery labor wages?


No, you are thinking about Anthony foxx ?,yes, he is with Lyft
He was also Obama guy... ?
Use corporation as a shield to loot, then funnel moneys to specific agenda

How come these guys don't work for free?
Mother T did, Mahatma G did...Jesus did, Mohammed did ....
Work for free, donate all the loots from stocks to charity ??? Or give it to the poorest 10000 lyft drivers ?
How about giving all the loots to the homeless in California ?...


----------



## XPG

mbd said:


> No, you are thinking about Anthony foxx ?,yes, he is with Lyft
> He was also Who is charge of slavery wages in transportation industry today and


 Who is in charge of Department of Transportation today? Who is going to stop Anthony Fox from forcing slavery labor wages to Lyft drivers?


----------



## mbd

I don’t care about dept of transportation or transmission or transmitter... to tell you the truth , not really concerned about Slave labor wages earned by Lyft and Uber drivers ?
I got some free time, so just free styling opinions ?


----------



## JLaw1719

Looks like it’s going to be nothing but shuffles from here on out.

Hypothetical:

No show $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile drive to get close

Vs.

$5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile pick up to then do a 10 minute 8 mile drop off.

Why give any ride at all anymore at these rates?


----------



## doyousensehumor

What the @@@@. **** YOU Lyft. 

Is this shit rolling out every where?

Are they cutting pax rate?

Our expenses stay the same. Effectly driver profit will be ONE THIRD overnight.


----------



## tmart

JLaw1719 said:


> Looks like it's going to be nothing but shuffles from here on out.
> 
> Hypothetical:
> 
> No show $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile drive to get close
> 
> Vs.
> 
> $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile pick up to then do a 10 minute 8 mile drop off.
> 
> Why give any ride at all anymore at these rates?


is this real???

I'm surprised all the YouTuber channels never picked up on this yet


----------



## kingcorey321

Jo3030 said:


> They will keep sending you 30 min away pings.


why there are 30 minute pings there are zero drivers .
at that rate .45 there is zero profit driving . uber lyft if you cut my rate to .45 ill stop driving tonight
actually no i wont ill cancel the ride after i tell passenger to pay cash so i can feed my self .


----------



## doyousensehumor

An Above average trip:
8 miles 15 mins

$0.45 base
$2.46 distance
$2.02 time

$4.93 total before expenses!

Is there any chance these new rates are a typo??



JLaw1719 said:


> Looks like it's going to be nothing but shuffles from here on out.
> 
> Hypothetical:
> 
> No show $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile drive to get close
> 
> Vs.
> 
> $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile pick up to then do a 10 minute 8 mile drop off.
> 
> Why give any ride at all anymore at these rates?


SHUFFLE Pays the same as a 8mile, 15min ride!


----------



## BigBadJohn

The end is near. No, really. The end.


----------



## nouberipo

XPG said:


> What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


surely those very officials you state to call are the ones being paid off to allow Lyft to operated unrestrained by labor laws in said areas.


----------



## tmart

BigBadJohn said:


> The end is near. No, really. The end.


It just proves that a good thing will attract many many people, and then eventually someone will take advantage of it


----------



## Matt Uterak

I wouldn’t drive for those rates. I wouldn’t drive for rates below $1/mile. Even at $1/hr I would be very selective. 

Stop driving for these rates, please.


----------



## XPG

Where is the U.S government to stop slavery in transportation industry? Why nobody controls this industry? Are they bribing the elected officials to get permit for slavery?


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> Where is the U.S government to stop slavery in transportation industry? Why nobody controls this industry? Are they bribing the elected officials to get permit for slavery?


It isn't slavery. Nobody is forced to work for them.


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> It isn't slavery. Nobody is forced to work for them.


Nobody forced you to stay uneducated and become a taxi driver but you did. Now work hard, pay your taxes and expect the regulators control your brand new taxi industry.


----------



## Diamondraider

WAHN said:


> The "pay improvements" started in a few lucky markets on June 27.
> 
> Announced June 20
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/pay-improvements
> Welcome to *The Experience*. :roflmao:


I just read the link. I now believe Lyft execs have massive balls


----------



## Ajaywill

This may call for a reversal of strategy....when this goes into effect, only accept long pickups 10+ minutes or more and reject anything less. 

Of course, I'm pretty certain that once this goes into effect, most of the long Lyft pickups that are seen so regularly now will magically disappear....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I think they are going to give back power zones. 300% of ? is still ?!

Drivers will be oh yeah and not even realize they are being taken from front and behind. Lubed up & waiting for the lyftoff.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

O


tohunt4me said:


> BACKLASH
> 
> they will not like it.
> 
> 
> I make MORE per mile DELIVERING PIZZA !
> 
> I get paid going AND coming back empty.
> 
> ONLY DRIVE FOR UBER !
> 
> Otherwise
> 
> They will do the same if you Allow Lyft to get away with this !
> 
> ONLY DRIVE FOR UBER.


Ok, why? your passing out referral codes. Lol! Let's not pretend the other head of a two headed dragon is sublime. Yea, Uber is such a great company I will delete Lyft right away.


----------



## KK2929

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


------------------------------
You are paid from when you accept a trip??? When did that start ? Not in L.A. yet.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> You are paid from when you accept a trip??? When did that start ? Not in L.A. yet.


Just wait it will come to LA

It's a massive pay cut.


----------



## mbd

If 35% of Lyft drivers using rentals ( if it is true), they are making less per mile than non rental drivers. Out of the65% of the other non rental drivers , maybe 5-10% might balk at the lower rates . What if the rentals go up to 45%?


----------



## BeansnRice

JLaw1719 said:


> Looks like it's going to be nothing but shuffles from here on out.
> 
> Hypothetical:
> 
> No show $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile drive to get close
> 
> Vs.
> 
> $5.00 for a 4-5 minute 1-1.5 mile pick up to then do a 10 minute 8 mile drop off.
> 
> Why give any ride at all anymore at these rates?


So. Maybe we DO have time to do real protests now.

Not missing surge now are we. 
Mornings suck.
Nights suck.
Busy times suck.

Buts it's always great for riders and U/L since it's great for them that they ONLY lost $5 BIL instead of what.... $8 BIL

We could use the free time to say NOT drive until we see plus $20 or $30 at events like games and concerts or go home.

Aren't they telling us to go home anyway?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

Ajaywill said:


> This may call for a reversal of strategy....when this goes into effect, only accept long pickups 10+ minutes or more and reject anything less.
> 
> Of course, I'm pretty certain that once this goes into effect, most of the long Lyft pickups that are seen so regularly now will magically disappear....


No that is not very smart actually. If you do that, You are doing MORE work for the same or LESS money. The smart thing would be NOT to accept any Lyft pings. Uber only.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

BeansnRice said:


> So. Maybe we DO have time to do real protests now.
> 
> Not missing surge now are we.
> Mornings suck.
> Nights suck.
> Busy times suck.
> 
> Buts it's always great for riders and U/L since it's great for them that they ONLY lost $5 BIL instead of what.... $8 BIL
> 
> We could use the free time to say NOT drive until we see plus $20 or $30 at events like games and concerts or go home.
> 
> Aren't they telling us to go home anyway?


They are still charging pax a surge price while paying out base. Both companies are doing this.


----------



## Drivincrazy

Uber SURGE only. My last 50+ consecutive rides in LV have been about $4 average surge. I cancel long trips cuz it spreads surge price out for too long...minutes and miles. If you must return to home base empty...you make no money.

My current policy: no Lyft, no pool, no 3ctb, no quests, no premium pickup possibles, no scheduled rides, no Uber (not) Pro...I'm sorry if I forgot anything. SURGE ONLY, SURGE ONLY.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Hopefully the drivers in these test markets will tell Lyft to @@@@ off so that there is no nationwide contagion of this.


----------



## nutzareus

Looks like I will be letting down the Gryft community frequently by letting all future pings time out. 30 cents per mile is a complete insult, the executives and marketing folks need to be shot by a firing squad.


----------



## Aztek98

Although I see the twisted logic Lyft is trying to sell here..... they can go to hell lol


----------



## Nerka

I turn off Lyft all the time. Whenever Uber offers surge pricing I turn off Lyft. If they reduce prices I will simply turn them off.


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> Nobody forced you to stay uneducated and become a taxi driver but you did. Now work hard, pay your taxes and expect the regulators control your brand new taxi industry.


Ha. Ok.

You are confusing concepts and making up things to attack a position you cannot refute.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hopefully the drivers in these test markets will tell Lyft to @@@@ off so that there is no nationwide contagion of this.


No such luck. I posted on facebook that we should leave the app on and not accept any pings the day it starts and I already have one eager ant saying I'll take the rides you turn down. You can't educate stupid. If you do the math it's a 15 or 20% pay cut if you were screening rides and only taking short PU's. All this does is to encourage the dumb to take long pickups and make less per hour.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

I think people will notice they are making less than before it’s not that hard to figure out. They will be putting more miles on their cars for less money. I know I will let Lyft pings come and go a lot in my market.


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> You are confusing concepts and making up things to attack a position you cannot refute.


 I'm questioning the Department of Transportation and U.S Administration's position on Lyft's slavery wages. Why are you offended?


----------



## 1974toyota

Uberisfuninlv said:


> in my market the current rates are
> 
> Pickup $1.12
> Per minute $0.1575
> Per mile $0.60
> 
> The new rates are "improving" to:
> 
> Pickup $0.45
> Per minute $0.1875
> Per mile $0.42


whoa


----------



## lyft_rat

At some threshold of pain, you would think the number of drivers would diminish. But it never seems to happen.


----------



## 1974toyota

EphLux said:


> Only a professional pick pocket artist could turn a profit driving passengers in his own vehicle at 30 cents a mile.


ROFLMAO



charmer37 said:


> I'm sure the lyft Express Drivers will still be out there picking up pax to pay there weekly rental, Lyft put the spin on it like drivers pay wouldn't change. The joke is on the drivers who still picking up lyft pax...Lol.
> 
> 
> Uber and Lyft would be gone sooner if drivers stop driving for these crooks....Driving for 30 cents a mile is ridiculous.


listen pal, Uber lost $5 billion clams last QTR, they have to make up that loss some how, well your it? JMO


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> I'm questioning the Department of Transportation and U.S Administration's position on Lyft's slavery wages. Why are you offended?


You are still confusing concepts.


----------



## lyft_rat

I think it should be an auction. A to B displayed and driver enters his bid in 15 sec, inclusive of tip. LUber can accept or reject the lowest bid. The ants still get raped and the rest of us can feel good about not driving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

doyousensehumor said:


> What the @@@@. @@@@ YOU Lyft.
> 
> Is this shit rolling out every where?
> 
> Are they cutting pax rate?
> 
> Our expenses stay the same. Effectly driver profit will be ONE THIRD overnight.


Wrong. There is barely any profit now. At those rates everyone will be LOSING money.


----------



## lyft_rat

NIMBY.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

You guys still turn Lyft on? Ever since they came up with that ppz bull sh*t I stopped even bothering I will turn on occasionally to trip a ping from uber if I'm waiting for a while.... I know they're watching... that's why sometimes I'll say out loud when I get a ping for female pax and I'm by myself on the way to pick up i hope she likes blowing the uber driver as a tip.... just hoping they get the hint and use that algorithm to give me riders with a higher than average tip rate


----------



## lyft_rat

Wrb06wrx said:


> You guys still turn Lyft on? Ever since they came up with that ppz bull sh*t I stopped even bothering I will turn on occasionally to trip a ping from uber if I'm waiting for a while.... I know they're watching... that's why sometimes I'll say out loud when I get a ping for female pax and I'm by myself on the way to pick up i hope she likes blowing the uber driver as a tip.... just hoping they get the hint and use that algorithm to give me riders with a higher than average tip rate


You're a sick bastard that will predictably knock yourself out of the gene pool sometime soon.


----------



## Ignatz

XPG said:


> What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


*Ain't Lyft's fault*
It's the drivers that continue to accept ride requests @ any price


----------



## Wrb06wrx

lyft_rat said:


> You're a sick bastard that will predictably knock yourself out of the gene pool sometime soon.


I guess you dont pick up on sarcasm very well..
That said it is text so you cant hear how thick I laid it on...
Ehh, either way I think it's funny


----------



## lyft_rat

Wrb06wrx said:


> I guess you dont pick up on sarcasm very well..
> That said it is text so you cant hear how thick I laid it on...
> Ehh, either way I think it's funny


Ok sorry, accept apologies. Long week.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

lyft_rat said:


> Ok sorry, accept apologies. Long week.


We've all been there every week is a long week drivin rideshare


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

There's no bottom to the rates,

My only hope is that there's an end to the constant parade of new drivers.

I'd love to see these markets have severe car shortages at events with passengers being delayed hours.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's no bottom to the rates,
> 
> My only hope is that there's an end to the constant parade of new drivers.
> 
> I'd love to see these markets have severe car shortages at events with passengers being delayed hours.


Unfortunately you probably wont my hope is that more jurisdictions put caps on the amount of drivers I am only a part timer but there was a time where if I lost my day job I could've survived for a while before getting a new job, right now though... 
I could do it but there would be no time to decompress and look for a job it would be off the job and on the hunt using this to keep food on the table til the first job comes up


----------



## WAHN

Maybe they'll just really piss off the IRS because at some point it will literally be impossible to technically make a "profit" in rideshare.

Shit, scratch that, they've pretty much done it, lol. If 20% or more of your miles are dead miles, you literally can not make a profit when using the standard $0.58 mileage deduction. And that's if all of your trips average 20 MPH. :roflmao:

Yes, surges, streak bonuses, the humongous pickup fees, and tips will add on to earnings, but dead miles will pretty much wipe those out.

How long can your "business" operate at a loss before the IRS doesn't let you file on it because it's a "hobby"?

Here are the combined average per minute, per hour, and per mile rates at different speeds with the old and new Lyft rates from the OPs original post based on Raleigh/Durham.

*Old rates @ $0.57 per mile and $0.105 per minute *​
*Avg MPH**$ per minute**$ per hour**$ per mile*20$0.295$17.70$0.88530$0.39$23.40$0.7840$0.485$29.10$0.727550$0.58$34.80$0.69660$0.675$40.50$0.675

*New rates @ $0.3075 per mile and $0/135 per minute*


*Avg MPH**$ per minute**$ per hour**$ per mile*20$0.2375$14.25$0.712530$0.28875$17.325$0.577540$0.34$20.40$0.5150$0.39125$23.475$0.4260$0.4425$26.55$0.4425


----------



## nouberipo

XPG said:


> What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


elected officials are paid of by Lyft and Uber as is well documented thus it is time to realize that the third-world model of doing business is the new normal in the US.



EphLux said:


> This is ABSOLUTE proof that Uber AND Lyft are certain to fail. Those are third world wages. 30 cents a mile in the USA for owner/operator livery service? I bet my life that both these companies are gone within another 6 years.


why are they going to fail when they have all of those drivers actually driving for sub-minimum wage fares? In the US it is a sad reflection on society when people are willing to spend their time and resources to make below minimum wage while making profits for the 1 percent. The new normal isn't something to be proud of as a society.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's no bottom to the rates,
> 
> My only hope is that there's an end to the constant parade of new drivers.
> 
> I'd love to see these markets have severe car shortages at events with passengers being delayed hours.


There is a bottom.....it is when drivers start paying to Uber and Lyft to drive and make profits for them.



Ignatz said:


> *Ain't Lyft's fault*
> It's the drivers that continue to accept ride requests @ any price


It is completely Lyft's fault when their third-world engineers don't care nor understand that the US has labor and wage laws. THEY are the ones who are skirting regulations, ripping off drivers and paxoles, and in ther interim taking more and more money out of communities as drivers are paid less and less thus not being able to spend those dollars locally. It is incredulous that a first world country allows this exploitation of laws, regulations, and citizens to continue unabated. You say its the drivers.....it is also the paxoles who are supporting this company.



lyft_rat said:


> You're a sick bastard that will predictably knock yourself out of the gene pool sometime soon.


speaking of gene pools.....anyone working at Lyft or Uber states a lot about their lack of moral compass, ethics, and care for anyone other than themselves so hopefully they will not procreate and produce more of the same. The recent marketing team firings (400) at Uber is scary in the fact that those 400 creatures will now be spreading their lack of any moral or ethical compass to other parts of society.


----------



## XPG

Ignatz said:


> *Ain't Lyft's fault*
> It's the drivers that continue to accept ride requests @ any price


Majority of the drivers are so poor, they'd drive at any price. Their decision making capacity is very limited. You can not let them decide to drive. Rideshare drivers are responsible for driving paying customers from point A to B. Those customers are also taxpayers, expecting to be in a safe car. The US Department of Transportation is responsible for controlling Lyft to make sure, safe cars and safe drivers being provided.

How can you blame the poor driver instead the public company Lyft forcing slavery wages and their regulator not protecting poor labor force from being abused?


----------



## nouberipo

lyft_rat said:


> At some threshold of pain, you would think the number of drivers would diminish. But it never seems to happen.


we dont' know that as the data regarding number of drivers is far from transparent. I have been doing this for three years and note that recently there are paxoles stating they are waiting much longer wait times in the past. I picked up one guy last Saturday who waited 45 minutes for a ride during the afternoon thus this is one indicator that drivers are not necessarily driving non-surge nor is their an overabundance of drivers. The bottom line is we don't know and that is the way Uber wants to keep it. Non-transparency is key for them along with lying to drivers, paxoles, and investors.



mbd said:


> If 35% of Lyft drivers using rentals ( if it is true), they are making less per mile than non rental drivers. Out of the65% of the other non rental drivers , maybe 5-10% might balk at the lower rates . What if the rentals go up to 45%?


I like how you wrote.....if it is true. We have to realize the core of Uber and Lyft is manipulation, lying, lack of ethics, lack of a moral compass thus anything they write/say is to be taken with a grain of salt. Anyone who believes these companies when they put out propaganda should invest in them (I say that with the assumption that they will eventually lose the money they invest)


----------



## Gandler

If you drive for those rates, you are contributing to the problem. Most vehicles would lose money..... 

You would be better off getting a minimum wage job.....


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> You are still confusing concepts.


No i'm not confusing any concepts. You are the one who is confused. Are you able to answer this:

What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?

a) Department of Transportation
b) Department of Labor
c) I don't want to answer


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> No i'm not confusing any concepts. You are the one who is confused. Are you able to answer this:
> 
> What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?
> 
> a) Department of Transportation
> b) Department of Labor
> c) I don't want to answer


You are using the term slavery. You are confusing concepts.


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> You are using the term slavery. You are confusing concepts.


 I'm repeating the same question 5th time. Just pick the right option:

What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?

a) Department of Transportation
b) Department of Labor
c) I don't want to answer


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

The lobster doesn’t even struggle or fight, as long as you moderate the flame it is dinner before it is woke


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> I'm repeating the same question 5th time. Just pick the right option:
> 
> What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?
> 
> a) Department of Transportation
> b) Department of Labor
> c) I don't want to answer


That isn't what I was addressing.


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> That isn't what I was addressing.


Just answer this question below that I'm repeating 6th time. Just pick the right option:

What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?

a) Department of Transportation
b) Department of Labor
c) I don't want to answer
d) I want to answer, but I'm not capable to answer


----------



## Matt Uterak

XPG said:


> Just answer this question below that I'm repeating 6th time. Just pick the right option:
> 
> What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?
> 
> a) Department of Transportation
> b) Department of Labor
> c) I don't want to answer
> d) I want to answer, but I'm not capable to answer


I'm not interested In that topic. Have a good night.


----------



## XPG

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm not interested In that topic. Have a good night.


You are not interested, that's why you miserably cry here since yesterday to protect Lyft's regulator. Cry louder. Department of Transportation and other related government branches oversees rideshare companies. If Uber and Lyft are able to dominate this industry, it's because the DoT approves their slavery wages. Something every rideshare driver know about.


----------



## Seamus

Thi goin be lukrativ



doyousensehumor said:


> An Above average trip:
> 8 miles 15 mins
> 
> $0.45 base
> $2.46 distance
> $2.02 time
> 
> $4.93 total before expenses!


Hey big fella! 8 * 0.58 = $4.64

Congrats , you just made $0.29 for your 15 minutes!!! You da winner!

Anyone who takes another Lyft ride is a total moron.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jennyma

They can’t do this in the states that have increases in minimum wage like NY and CA. And others that have incremental increases because any other job would be better.

Did anyone ever think this was a business plan like that if “the Producers” they are trying to fail. Was a pyramid scheme and now all money is gone. They need to go under. Icahn got the f—- out when He could.


----------



## IR12

XPG said:


> What kind of human waste Lyft executive approved this? Call your elected officials to report this slavery labor attempt.


Call elected officials?
Didn't you see this gem?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw273S_4ImJuWlWnPlp7ZN1E&cshid=1565411719357


charmer37 said:


> I'm sure the lyft Express Drivers will still be out there picking up pax to pay there weekly rental, Lyft put the spin on it like drivers pay wouldn't change. The joke is on the drivers who still picking up lyft pax...Lol.
> 
> 
> Uber and Lyft would be gone sooner if drivers stop driving for these crooks....Driving for 30 cents a mile is ridiculous.


Well if I know these greedy bastards-& I do-it'll get lower.

People need to call out these investors.



charmer37 said:


> I'm sure the lyft Express Drivers will still be out there picking up pax to pay there weekly rental, Lyft put the spin on it like drivers pay wouldn't change. The joke is on the drivers who still picking up lyft pax...Lol.
> 
> 
> Uber and Lyft would be gone sooner if drivers stop driving for these crooks....Driving for 30 cents a mile is ridiculous.


Well if I know these greedy bastards-& I do-it'll get lower.

People need to call out these investors.


----------



## Polomarko

What happened to Our working class? Why we are not able to get orgenise? Why we are so dumb. Where all these impotance are coming from? Is it American individualizam? Or, may be we are not educated how to think. Is our brain washed and w e accept everything what they offer to us. For years I am reading this web site articles, all of us complaining all the time. When it comes to get orgenise and protest, wow there is only few of us. Nobody will fight for us if we do not stand up for ourselfs. So, get orgenise and fight!


----------



## polar2017

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


Yea I would not drive at the proposed rates unless I had a horse & wagon to use.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

Damn. 


XPG said:


> No i'm not confusing any concepts. You are the one who is confused. Are you able to answer this:
> 
> What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?
> 
> a) Department of Transportation
> b) Department of Labor
> c) I don't want to answer


You ARE STILL confusing subjects. You actually talk like a Uber executive. Once what your saying is what Uber likes ( having no responsibility), your views are questionable!


----------



## June132017

I would pretty much need a car with reverse gas mileage. Yes, a car that creates gasoline that I could sell on the open markets. 

I'm getting 82.5 cents/mile W/ Lyft right now using my own car. That's not too bad if you ask me. When I was doing this in Orlando it didn't add up to crap. I think the rate was 55, or 58 cents. Very tough to make money without surge. Now if this actually goes to 40 cents I will certainly be finding other work.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Ha most of you are all talk... you damm well known you will still be driving at those rates... just like all the previous cuts... most say I won’t drive yet continue .... they are paying the right people no to get IRS looking into them! If this are the new rates coming then express will go down to what? 10 cents a mile?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

XPG said:


> What government branch is responsible to oversee rideshare companies?
> 
> a) Department of Transportation
> b) Department of Labor
> c) I don't want to answer


So why is uber illegal in Italy, France, Germany, with few exceptions ( Paris, Munich, Berlin) or even Latin American countries? Or south east Asia? Ever heard of Vancouver?
You think uber does not have to follow laws and no government or state body has rights to challenge it? 
Go tell that to NY, and Cali. Or the town that just imposed 30$ minimum wage for rideshare.


----------



## Nats121

Polomarko said:


> What happened to Our working class? Why we are not able to get orgenise? Why we are so dumb. Where all these impotance are coming from? Is it American individualizam? Or, may be we are not educated how to think. Is our brain washed and w e accept everything what they offer to us. For years I am reading this web site articles, all of us complaining all the time. When it comes to get orgenise and protest, wow there is only few of us. Nobody will fight for us if we do not stand up for ourselfs. So, get orgenise and fight!


Drivers have been organizing, and so far the results are NYC and California's AB5 bill.

Keep your eye on California's AB5 bill.

If it passes, it could start a domino affect across the US.


----------



## XPG

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> So why ...


I stopped right here. Save your time next time if you're not able answer on behalf of @Matt Uterak. Use your time to learn more about labor regulations and wage laws in the country you're living in. Then you might get an answer.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

If your overall paid miles is say, 50% at .60/mile

Now getting paid to pickup, boosts your paid miles to say, 80% at .42/mile.

Your revenue per mile is roughly the same.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Taxi2Uber said:


> If your overall paid miles is say, 50% at .60/mile
> 
> Now getting paid to pickup, boosts your paid miles to say, 80% at .42/mile.
> 
> Your revenue per mile is roughly the same.


are you out of your mind ?

that actually makes #UberMath look good


----------



## WAHN

Taxi2Uber said:


> If your overall paid miles is say, 50% at .60/mile
> 
> Now getting paid to pickup, boosts your paid miles to say, 80% at .42/mile.
> 
> Your revenue per mile is roughly the same.


True. Not easy to only have 20% dead miles in a lot of places though.

It's just more mind games and manipulation.

This type of pay "improvement" makes it less financially feasible to eat some dead miles to reposition yourself away from areas you don't want to be in. Of course, it will also get more people to finally accept those long pickups.


----------



## Diamondraider

IR12 said:


> Call elected officials?
> Didn't you see this gem?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw273S_4ImJuWlWnPlp7ZN1E&cshid=1565411719357
> 
> Well if I know these greedy bastards-& I do-it'll get lower.
> 
> People need to call out these investors.
> 
> 
> Well if I know these greedy bastards-& I do-it'll get lower.
> 
> People need to call out these investors.


Link is empty. What did it say?



Taxi2Uber said:


> If your overall paid miles is say, 50% at .60/mile
> 
> Now getting paid to pickup, boosts your paid miles to say, 80% at .42/mile.
> 
> Your revenue per mile is roughly the same.


As Lyft gets busier, the distance to pax will consistently be reduced. Consequently, trip length will begin to dwarf "pickup distance", thereby making this a massive mileage cut on top of last December's 35% reduction here.

This is a death blow to earnings for all busy markets.

****
The first mileage rate cut was masked by slightly higher minute rates. Just imagine if they merged these two actions in one release, rather than 7months apart. 
I believe they would have destroyed any chance of an IPO. Instead Lyft played a shell game allowing original investors to cash out before the scheme collapses on itself.


----------



## lyft_rat

This is priceless.
"With these changes, a ride with a long pickup is worth as much as a ride with a pickup close by. When a passenger is far away, you’ll no longer need to stress about whether it’s worth it to accept the ride."
Yeah.. because what was not worth it previously, is worth even less now. And even worse, short pickups are now priced as low as long pickups.
"We’ve heard you loud and clear: Your success with Lyft depends on your ability to make the most of your time on the road. We’re working hard so you’re rewarded for all the effort you put into driving."


----------



## Diamondraider

We are paying ourselves for the pickup, but pickup distances will decrease as Lyft grows giving every driver the royal shaft..

Btw, watch Lyft execs explain to ridership that prices MUST go up modestly to help drivers with this new earning opportunity.


----------



## wicked

Personal Power Zones (AKA hidden surge) and now this? Imagine the 5min away 0.3mile pickups in San Francisco?

I wonder how this will play into cancellation fees when you start making wrong turns in desperate attempts to make some more money at these rates.

I can't believe everyone driving for Lyft. I leave it on and let shit ping out. 

What gets me is the media still focuses on how Uber is an evil company.


----------



## jjub40

Polomarko said:


> Why we are not able to get orgenise?


Huh? If you can't even spell it don't expect it to happen.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat

Diamondraider said:


> We are paying ourselves for the pickup, but pickup distances will decrease as Lyft grows giving every driver the royal shaft..
> 
> Btw, watch Lyft execs explain to ridership that prices MUST go up modestly to help drivers with this new earning opportunity.


hahaha... all the while pocketing everything... yup
As someone stated on a different thread, Uber paid him a surge rate to pick someone up from a busy concert venue. Lyft wasn't offering anything additional. Yet when the pax entered the car he said that Lyft wanted him to pay 90 and Uber wanted 50...&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## charmer37

TomTheAnt said:


> Nothing new. They already did that in some markets a little while ago. Bound to go nationwide eventually.
> 
> People will still drive and ants will be signing up.


 Very sad but true.


----------



## GreatOrchid

good bye lyft f dat i wont do it for 30 cents


----------



## New2This

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why do you think that we shuffle?


The only reason I keep Lyft active anymore is the $7 Greater MD Shuffles


----------



## GreatOrchid

Yet when the pax entered the car he said that Lyft wanted him to pay 90 and Uber wanted 50...…….

and maybe you get 20


----------



## 125928

BeansnRice said:


> Why do all their numbers go down except their losses and executive compensation?


It's the American way. All big business from Amazon, hotels and casinos to Apple do it.


----------



## Sconnie

They’re dropping this bullshit in my market effective August 14th.

Currently in Madison, WI
$0.94 base 
$0.87 per mile 
$0.15 per minute

Rates effective 8/14
$0.45 base
$0.435 per mile 
$0.195 per minute 

I wonder how many drivers will be in the airport que once these new rates take effect. I will be doing Uber only going forward. Both as a driver and a pax.


----------



## Jay Dean

Lyft is really playing on the 'trendy' part of driving that for some reason people are doing...attracting drivers that have too much free time on their hands and want to "meet" people. Pathedic company. This pisses me off because any driver I get is going to be a complete moron at this point.

Hopefully they go under as a company soon so they can stop with their annoying toxic ways as they continue to make stupid decisions and lose money at lightning speed doing nothing but making drivers lives harder with each passing day.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

The airport will still be full.... listen the cuts won't matter... a few may stop driving but new ants will sign up thinking they will make a killing.


Sconnie said:


> They're dropping this bullshit in my market effective August 14th.
> 
> Currently in Madison, WI
> $0.94 base
> $0.87 per mile
> $0.15 per minute
> 
> Rates effective 8/14
> $0.45 base
> $0.435 per mile
> $0.195 per minute
> 
> I wonder how many drivers will be in the airport que once these new rates take effect. I will be doing Uber only going forward. Both as a driver and a pax.


----------



## lyft_rat

Sconnie said:


> They're dropping this bullshit in my market effective August 14th.
> 
> Currently in Madison, WI
> $0.94 base
> $0.87 per mile
> $0.15 per minute
> 
> Rates effective 8/14
> $0.45 base
> $0.435 per mile
> $0.195 per minute
> 
> I wonder how many drivers will be in the airport que once these new rates take effect. I will be doing Uber only going forward. Both as a driver and a pax.


Oh my, that is quite the haircut. Figure if you didn't do long pickups (no one should), you get twice the fare with the old rate. If you take a long pickup, you are merely spending time driving again at one half of the old rate. You got a 50% pay cut.

If this doesn't kill Lyft in Madison, then it would seem that nothing can.


----------



## Sconnie

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The airport will still be full.... listen the cuts won't matter... a few may stop driving but new ants will sign up thinking they will make a killing.


Sigh...you're probably right. I've talked to drivers that are dumb enough to do 20+ minute pickups on Lyft so they probably lack the basic math skills to realize they're losing money driving at all with the new rates.


----------



## nutzareus

Sconnie said:


> Rates effective 8/14
> $0.45 base
> $0.435 per mile
> $0.195 per minute


How does the IRS not come after this [email protected] company Gryft when the standard deduction for mileage is $0.58 per mile? We aren't "driving for the community" as volunteers.


----------



## Sconnie

nutzareus said:


> How does the IRS not come after this [email protected] company Gryft when the standard deduction for mileage is $0.58 per mile? We aren't "driving for the community" as volunteers.


Considering Uber will basically pay double what Lyft pays in my market I would think Lyft


lyft_rat said:


> Oh my, that is quite the haircut. Figure if you didn't do long pickups (no one should), you get twice the fare with the old rate. If you take a long pickup, you are merely spending time driving again at one half of the old rate. You got a 50% pay cut.
> 
> If this doesn't kill Lyft in Madison, then it would seem that nothing can.


Considering Uber will pay almost double what Lyft pays in my market I think the supply of Uber ants will be even more plentiful than it is already. I'm curious to see how it shakes out.


----------



## Funky Monkey

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


I just do this for fun. Let me know if you're making substantially less and I'll move there


----------



## Flacco

Fire Lyft if they drop your pay too much!!!!! Who wants to drive for free or at a loss.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

leave it up to Lyft to cut your pay and call it an improvement

if these are the new regular rates, imagine the Distress Drive rates ?

this really should be a top thread


----------



## BeansnRice

$4


Drivincrazy said:


> Uber SURGE only. My last 50+ consecutive rides in LV have been about $4 average surge. I cancel long trips cuz it spreads surge price out for too long...minutes and miles. If you must return to home base empty...you make no money.
> 
> My current policy: no Lyft, no pool, no 3ctb, no quests, no premium pickup possibles, no scheduled rides, no Uber (not) Pro...I'm sorry if I forgot anything. SURGE ONLY, SURGE ONLY.


$4 premium only worth a mile or two.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

Taxi2Uber said:


> If your overall paid miles is say, 50% at .60/mile
> 
> Now getting paid to pickup, boosts your paid miles to say, 80% at .42/mile.
> 
> Your revenue per mile is roughly the same.


In SOME markets but not our market dude. My average is half a mile drive to a pickup. It's a lose-lose no matter how you spin it. You have to drive more miles to make the same amount as before. The time improvement doesn't do enough to even it out.



WAHN said:


> True. Not easy to only have 20% dead miles in a lot of places though.
> 
> It's just more mind games and manipulation.
> 
> This type of pay "improvement" makes it less financially feasible to eat some dead miles to reposition yourself away from areas you don't want to be in. Of course, it will also get more people to finally accept those long pickups.


Only if you are stupid would you drive for those long pickups to make the same amount as you did before, but you are putting more miles on your car so it will wear out faster for repairs and maintenance. Lyft is gonna be gone in the next year or 2. Drivers cars will need repairs and they won't make enough to fix them and continue driving at these rates


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

And then lyft and Uber whine and throw tantrum when nyc and California put minimum wage. They will shoot themselves in their foot. Shit like this will eventually lead to other states doing the same


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Sconnie said:


> I will be doing Uber only going forward. Both as a driver and a pax.


What if riding with Lyft is half the price of an Uber?
Will you take the more expensive Uber, based on principle?


Jay Dean said:


> This pisses me off because any driver I get is going to be a complete moron at this point.
> 
> Hopefully they go under as a company soon so they can stop with their annoying toxic ways....


Why wait for them to go under?
Why don't you start taking cabs, buses, walk now?
Or are you enjoying this cheap price car service that you want to go away?
:confusion:


Uberisfuninlv said:


> In SOME markets but not our market dude. My average is half a mile drive to a pickup. It's a lose-lose no matter how you spin it. You have to drive more miles to make the same amount as before. The time improvement doesn't do enough to even it out.


I'm not spinning anything.
I gave a scenario using math for revenue per mile, and it applies to ANY market.
Whether its feasible or not, that's a different story.
Markets and driving style, of course, make a difference.

You drive the LV Strip and run both apps, and likely only pickup a Lyft ride if you're already on top of it.
Yes, this change may not help you.
But if you work the burbs and the pickup is longer than the ride, and you don't move much after drop, before your next ping, then it could be beneficial. May not help your revenue per hour, but your revenue per mile will improve, and as I've read, some find that more important.


----------



## Sconnie

Taxi2Uber said:


> What if riding with Lyft is half the price of an Uber?
> Will you take the more expensive Uber, based on principle?
> 
> Why wait for them to go under?
> Why don't you start taking cabs, buses, walk now?
> Or are you enjoying this cheap price car service that you want to go away?
> :confusion:
> 
> I'm not spinning anything.
> I gave a scenario using math for revenue per mile, and it applies to ANY market.
> Whether its feasible or not, that's a different story.
> Markets and driving style, of course, make a difference.
> 
> You drive the LV Strip and run both apps, and likely only pickup a Lyft ride if you're already on top of it.
> Yes, this change may not help you.
> But if you work the burbs and the pickup is longer than the ride, and you don't move much after drop, before your next ping, then it could be beneficial. May not help your revenue per hour, but your revenue per mile will improve, and as I've read, some find that more important.


I will pay an Uber surge before Lyft makes another dime off me. I'm going to be riding as a pax to the FMFC game tonight and will likely pay a surge rate to get home.


----------



## lyft_rat

Sconnie said:


> I will pay an Uber surge before Lyft makes another dime off me. I'm going to be riding as a pax to the FMFC game tonight and will likely pay a surge rate to get home.


you gonna tip?


----------



## Sconnie

lyft_rat said:


> you gonna tip?


Of course. I think drivers generally tip other drivers.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

Defe


Nats121 said:


> Drivers have been organizing, and so far the results are NYC and California's AB5 bill.
> 
> Keep your eye on California's AB5 bill.
> 
> If it passes, it could start a domino affect across the US.


defiantly organizing


XPG said:


> I stopped right here. Save your time next time if you're not able answer on behalf of @Matt Uterak. Use your time to learn more about labor regulations and wage laws in the country you're living in. Then you might get an answer.


how do you know the Country I live in? Just curious.

Yes, we should use our time to learn about our rights, I agree. Props to NYC and Cali. I just don't get your points. Sorry. It's fine. I am hopeful that NYC and Cali will change the game.


----------



## lyft_rat

Nats121 said:


> Drivers have been organizing, and so far the results are NYC and California's AB5 bill.
> 
> Keep your eye on California's AB5 bill.
> 
> If it passes, it could start a domino affect across the US.


Right now RS is a smart drivers' game with most drivers getting peanuts. If this shit passes, its going to get worse for the dumb drivers. Smart drivers move on.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

lyft_rat said:


> Right now RS is a smart drivers' game with most drivers getting peanuts. If this shit passes, its going to get worse for the dumb drivers. Smart drivers move on.


Mhmmm yes let's take the mileage below irs... there will not be any smart driver, only dumb and dumber drivers. There is no winning this one


----------



## XPG

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> how do you know the Country I live in?


 I don't know. I don't care. It has nothing to do with the question you can't answer. Come back when you're able to answer my question.


----------



## lyft_rat

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Mhmmm yes let's take the mileage below irs... there will not be any smart driver, only dumb and dumber drivers. There is no winning this one


Duh! That's what I said. The smart driver does not exist if things get worse because he has moved on to something else.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I kinda want this rate in my market to force myself to stop doing lyft and Uber. At that point there is 0 justification to continue working at all...


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

XPG said:


> I don't know. I don't care. It has nothing to do with the question you can't answer. Come back when you're able to answer my question.


Is this a public thread, or I am obligated to only answer your question? What is the question I can't answer? What is your actual point, I can't post opinions? I feel lots of attitude my friend. We are exchanging thoughts, be semi respectful and state your actual point or opinion so we understand what your mumbling. ?!


----------



## XPG

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Is this a public thread, or I am obligated to only answer your question? What is the question I can't answer?


 You are the one who quoted my question to @Matt Uterak . I did not ask you anything. Move on.


----------



## help me

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 24 cents per mile less than standard irs deduction.
> Anyone driving at this rate is an idiot.
> 
> BOYCOTT LYFT
> ?


So that means a company would be better off using Lyft to chauffeur their workers around rather than giving them gas money? 
Makes no sense, how can anyone make a living on those rates?
At least you won't have to worry about paying income tax.


----------



## dmoney155

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


It doesn't matter. "Drive more you will make more, since more customers for you" .... Everyone ate that line with big smile the first time they cut, and then next time they cut... so what makes you think it matters? they can keep cutting and people will be driving. So save your strength for driving... after all, lower prices mean more customers for you. After all, did you not all wanted solution to the saturation problem?... well now you got it, lower prices mean more customers, and you get to drive all... day.... long. So do a happy dance to get the blood flowing and off to the races you go. Oh, and don't forget to thank Dara.


----------



## BeansnRice

lyft_rat said:


> I think it should be an auction. A to B displayed and driver enters his bid in 15 sec, inclusive of tip. LUber can accept or reject the lowest bid. The ants still get raped and the rest of us can feel good about not driving.


We are driving auction style now and have been.

That's what it is.

It's just that U/L doesn't allow it to be fair, reasonable, coherent , logical, understood and it's designed to make them money first, like an auctioneer, pax favored as second and well before drivers as last.

Two tiers of weight, unevenness, unjust enrichment send all money to the top and all the risk to the bottom.

Our labor is definitely sold and bought on a per minute basis but were never paid for our labor.

We only get paid based on what our cars can do on a per mile and per min basis.



lyft_rat said:


> At some threshold of pain, you would think the number of drivers would diminish. But it never seems to happen.


The need to feed is never ending.

Must eat. Must pay.

Must sleep. Must pay.

Need companionship . Must pay.

Babies are hungry. Must pay.


----------



## MegaTruong

I'm a NYC driver. I'm sure the lyft stock drop has affected all the other states. I'm glad this thread was made. NYc drivers are protected by the minumum wages theory Nyc imposed. NYC enacted a Utilization Rate for uber/lyft. So basicly it means if a driver doesn't make 17$ an hour after expenses, uber/lyft will be penalized. NYC also imposed a no new TLC Plates(taxi & limousine commision) to individuals...(the smaller people.) It forced those people to rent. With all that crazy rent prices... even working 72 hours a week only makes them about 7-9$ an hour after taxes.(far below the minimum wage of 17$) So not everything is perfect under the NYC system of going about things. Recently last month lyft has been imposing log on restrictions on us.(peak hours are non restricted) The ones who has infinite access are the ones who drive for lyft at 100 rides a month and 90% acceptance rating. Other than that, lyft is playing a game. we all know it. Since they can't lower our pay, they took out their surge. Since they can't lower NYC pay, i'm sure they are taking it back by giving the other states a cut. Thats my view.


----------



## BeansnRice

MegaTruong said:


> I'm a NYC driver. I'm sure the lyft stock drop has affected all the other states. I'm glad this thread was made. NYc drivers are protected by the minumum wages theory Nyc imposed. NYC enacted a Utilization Rate for uber/lyft. So basicly it means if a driver doesn't make 17$ an hour after expenses, uber/lyft will be penalized. NYC also imposed a no new TLC Plates(taxi & limousine commision) to individuals...(the smaller people.) It forced those people to rent. With all that crazy rent prices... even working 72 hours a week only makes them about 7-9$ an hour after taxes.(far below the minimum wage of 17$) So not everything is perfect under the NYC system of going about things. Recently last month lyft has been imposing log on restrictions on us.(peak hours are non restricted) The ones who has infinite access are the ones who drive for lyft at 100 rides a month and 90% acceptance rating. Other than that, lyft is playing a game. we all know it. Since they can't lower our pay, they took out their surge. Since they can't lower NYC pay, i'm sure they are taking it back by giving the other states a cut. Thats my view.


TNCs will always pout and then retaliate against their temporary nemesis , the driver.
What kind of business is this anyway?
Is it their first mission is to what kill the drivers through overwork and heart break?


----------



## lyft_rat

BeansnRice said:


> We are driving auction style now and have been.
> 
> That's what it is.
> 
> It's just that U/L doesn't allow it to be fair, reasonable, coherent , logical, understood and it's designed to make them money first, like an auctioneer, pax favored as second and well before drivers as last.
> 
> Two tiers of weight, unevenness, unjust enrichment send all money to the top and all the risk to the bottom.
> 
> Our labor is definitely sold and bought on a per minute basis but were never paid for our labor.
> 
> We only get paid based on what our cars can do on a per mile and per min basis.
> 
> 
> The need to feed is never ending.
> 
> Must eat. Must pay.
> 
> Must sleep. Must pay.
> 
> Need companionship . Must pay.
> 
> Babies are hungry. Must pay.


Then Uber is destined to own you and have a highly profitable future.


----------



## 1776abe

I can't believe u guys r still driving for these rates. These companies r crazy. U can make more money as a pornstar and porn is free on the internet.


----------



## TemptingFate

1776abe said:


> I can't believe u guys r still driving for these rates. These companies r crazy. U can make more money as a pornstar and porn is free on the internet.


And it's more fun than driving.


----------



## 1776abe

I should sell my car if Lyft rates r this cheap now. Just Lyft everywhere. I'm a libertarian and don't like government intervention but this is ridiculous. They r evil


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


Looks like they did wat Uber did all over the place. Lyft was force to do something similar here in NYC but the TLC force them to


----------



## Rex8976

Uberisfuninlv said:


> in my market the current rates are
> 
> Pickup $1.12
> Per minute $0.1575
> Per mile $0.60
> 
> The new rates are "improving" to:
> 
> Pickup $0.45
> Per minute $0.1875
> Per mile $0.42


How many other part time jobs must you have to pay for your driving gig?


----------



## Lee239

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


So if you accept the ride drive there and want to cancel you lost the pickup rate.

They are always trying to think of new scams to lower driver pay.

and really 30 cents a mile before Lyft takes their cut when you can deduct 55 or so.

All this proves is that they can lower the rate to 10 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute and idiots would still drive for them.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Lyft drivers need to make noise about the horrendous new rates. This is beyond sickening....use social media and bombard news sites and representatives. Enough is enough, below IRS cuts pretty much any profit. The IRS will label this as hobby at that rate.


----------



## TemptingFate

These are Indian rickshaw rates.


----------



## Rocknrlk

The only rides really worth it are the ones that are close pick-ups that are going some distance. This new "better rate" makes those rides completely unprofitable. Will not do ride share at these rates.


----------



## kevin92009

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep! Prolly sooner than later!
> You'll need to accept more rides to stay even, better go fill that gas tank now.


better to just quit, god i can't wait for this new job , finally time for me to put rideshare on the back burner .


----------



## libingbing

Rex8976 said:


> How many other part time jobs must you have to pay for your driving gig?





Sconnie said:


> Of course. I think drivers generally tip other drivers.


Here in Dallas, they're generally cheap asses.


----------



## touberornottouber

If they do this here I am going to demand $20 cash upfront for long trips. I'm not taking a pay cut.

Im agine if they do this in Florida where they are now requiring 2017 and later vehicles! Imagine having to get a 2017 vehicle just to earn 30 cents a mile. It ought to be criminal.



lyft_rat said:


> This is priceless.
> "With these changes, a ride with a long pickup is worth as much as a ride with a pickup close by. When a passenger is far away, you'll no longer need to stress about whether it's worth it to accept the ride."
> Yeah.. because what was not worth it previously, is worth even less now. And even worse, short pickups are now priced as low as long pickups.
> "We've heard you loud and clear: Your success with Lyft depends on your ability to make the most of your time on the road. We're working hard so you're rewarded for all the effort you put into driving."


Yeah it would be a positive IF they didn't cut the normal per mile rate in half. This is obviously just more greed. Already here I basically spend $15 in gas for every $100 I make. And this is with rates of 91 cents a mile and driving a Corolla! I could not imagine earning only 30 cents a mile! I would basically just be driving for free because all of my earnings would go to gas.

-----------------

Drivers, no matter where you are politically it is time to start supporting unions and trade organizations. When the next strike hits you need to make damn sure you join it!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

The rates will continue to go down.... and there will still be dumb people with massive pick up trucks picking ppl up


----------



## mrpjfresh

Diamondraider said:


> I just read the link. I now believe Lyft execs have massive balls


Massive balls and tiny brains. They are miscalculating here... badly. Uber tried this little experiment _years_ ago in Detroit. Just how low will drivers accept? $0.30/mi saw large shortfalls in customer service and potential monetary gains squandered. Even people in an economically depressed area (at the time) saw what a joke that rate was and soundly rebuffed it. Even the vast majority of Uber's recent cuts, excuse me, "rebalancing" saw mileage rates fall to match other areas but still are above the federal deduction. Just because Lyft pulled these super low rates off with their rental program doesn't mean every driver is that desperate or unemployable.

The current driver rates are already rock bottom and antiquated. Hey idiots at Lyft... there is hardly any juice left in the driver orange worth squeezing! If you cannot make money taking half the fare, misclassifying your workforce and making them use their own equipment, you are an incompetently run business and should not exist. Plain and simple.

Stick to what you do best, Lyft. Copy big brother Uber and follow their lead like a pink puppy dog. Any original idea you've ever had has been harebrained at best.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Anyone that would drive for these rates has s*** for brains.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wrong. There is barely any profit now. At those rates everyone will be LOSING money.


Yet, somebody will be on here crowing any minute now talking about how they ALWAYS make money. -o:



Matt Uterak said:


> You are using the term slavery. You are confusing concepts.


Physical slavery isn't the only type of slavery that exists...just like physical abuse isn't the only kind of abuse that exists.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The rates will continue to go down.... and there will still be dumb people with massive pick up trucks picking ppl up


That's because you can't fix stupid.


----------



## rman954

Why don't we signal boost this? Lyft is obsessed with maintaining their "woke" public image to appeal to snowflakes. Send this to every reporter you can find. Send it to everyone who has written detracting articles about Lyft. Show them this supposed "woke" company whom is all about the community is going to be cutting driver's pay by upwards of 50%.

How many smear articles can an in the red publicly traded company take before the share holders demand something be done? 

Edit: to go on about this further, everyone knows Lyft doesn't have an immediate path to profitability, it's still years if not a decade away. All they have right now is brand recognition and growth. Threaten that and very quickly will it rattle the leadership's cages.


----------



## DriverMark

Laughing at all those that say there will be more passengers because of lower prices.

PAX isn't going to be paying less! Only the driver getting paid less!


----------



## Matt Uterak

ABC123DEF said:


> Yet, somebody will be on here crowing any minute now talking about how they ALWAYS make money. -o:
> 
> 
> Physical slavery isn't the only type of slavery that exists...just like physical abuse isn't the only kind of abuse that exists.


No definition of slavery would fit this circumstance.

Booming economy, the right to walk away at any time.

You all seem to confuse poor choices with slavery. You also confuse unethical business practice with slavery.

There are plenty of criticisms one could level at the Lyft/Uber duopoly, but slavery isn't one of them.

The other guy wanted to shift the discussion because he knew he couldn't defend his assertion.


----------



## Solid 5

This is perfect for the rideshare companies to eliminate all the veteran drivers that will not drive to get long-distance rides, all the new ants never refuse rides so they don’t care driving 25 minutes for a ping, any new idea with rideshare companies is designed to get rid of all the veteran drivers


----------



## BeansnRice

Matt Uterak said:


> No definition of slavery would fit this circumstance.
> 
> Booming economy, the right to walk away at any time.
> 
> You all seem to confuse poor choices with slavery. You also confuse unethical business practice with slavery.
> 
> There are plenty of criticisms one could level at the Lyft/Uber duopoly, but slavery isn't one of them.
> 
> The other guy wanted to shift the discussion because he knew he couldn't defend his assertion.


Today is a new day.

Outright slavery could not happen.

However U/L does what it can to pay drivers the least amount possible to achieve its goals. Right?

They told the public it would pay driver even less in the coming year or so in the IPO docs . Right?

So they clearly don't want to pay. The algo is designed to frustrate drivers and bend ten to their will and if they break then oh well. Right?

Let say U/L could have existed 400 years ago before all these labor laws and anti slavery laws were put on the books.

Do you think U/L would be trying to pay ANYONE if they didn't have to?

This is what people mean when they call "management by app" slavery.

Today with weakens unions and courts that favor big business and limited rights to sue by and individual, the technocrats have figured out ways to keep a gig worker like RS on their clock by manipulating earnings, drive times, and the amount it takes to earn for a day.

Lyft for example is implementing a form of indentured servitude through its express drive program. It's clearly a trap. They pay you less and markup your miles for profit. Driver pays the full rental fee and cannot make bonus without nearly killing oneself.

For some the term slavery is literal. For some it's semantics. For some it's felt in a very real way.

No need for technicalities. Oppression is oppression.


----------



## indydriver68

Disgusted Driver said:


> No such luck. I posted on facebook that we should leave the app on and not accept any pings the day it starts and I already have one eager ant saying I'll take the rides you turn down. You can't educate stupid. If you do the math it's a 15 or 20% pay cut if you were screening rides and only taking short PU's. All this does is to encourage the dumb to take long pickups and make less per hour.


Can't fix stupid


----------



## kevin92009

mrpjfresh said:


> Massive balls and tiny brains. They are miscalculating here... badly. Uber tried this little experiment _years_ ago in Detroit. Just how low will drivers accept? $0.30/mi saw large shortfalls in customer service and potential monetary gains squandered. Even people in an economically depressed area (at the time) saw what a joke that rate was and soundly rebuffed it. Even the vast majority of Uber's recent cuts, excuse me, "rebalancing" saw mileage rates fall to match other areas but still are above the federal deduction. Just because Lyft pulled these super low rates off with their rental program doesn't mean every driver is that desperate or unemployable.
> 
> The current driver rates are already rock bottom and antiquated. Hey idiots at Lyft... there is hardly any juice left in the driver orange worth squeezing! If you cannot make money taking half the fare, misclassifying your workforce and making them use their own equipment, you are an incompetently run business and should not exist. Plain and simple.
> 
> Stick to what you do best, Lyft. Copy big brother Uber and follow their lead like a pink puppy dog. Any original idea you've ever had has been harebrained at best.


that's right tell those punks , run a business right or shut down !!!


----------



## dirtylee

LMAO. Going for the Hail Mary. 
Short the stock.


----------



## ubergrind

I wouldn't exactly call this modern day slavery. It is more akin to modern day share cropping. 


BeansnRice said:


> Today is a new day.
> 
> Outright slavery could not happen.
> 
> However U/L does what it can to pay drivers the least amount possible to achieve its goals. Right?
> 
> They told the public it would pay driver even less in the coming year or so in the IPO docs . Right?
> 
> So they clearly don't want to pay. The algo is designed to frustrate drivers and bend ten to their will and if they break then oh well. Right?
> 
> Let say U/L could have existed 400 years ago before all these labor laws and anti slavery laws were put on the books.
> 
> Do you think U/L would be trying to pay ANYONE if they didn't have to?
> 
> This is what people mean when they call "management by app" slavery.
> 
> Today with weakens unions and courts that favor big business and limited rights to sue by and individual, the technocrats have figured out ways to keep a gig worker like RS on their clock by manipulating earnings, drive times, and the amount it takes to earn for a day.
> 
> Lyft for example is implementing a form of indentured servitude through its express drive program. It's clearly a trap. They pay you less and markup your miles for profit. Driver pays the full rental fee and cannot make bonus without nearly killing oneself.
> 
> For some the term slavery is literal. For some it's semantics. For some it's felt in a very real way.
> 
> No need for technicalities. Oppression is oppression.


Rideshare is not modern day slavery. In my opinion the correct analogy would be modern day share cropping. Rideshare companies are allowing drivers access to the platform in return for a cut of the profit. The amount they take fluctuates, the cost are all passed to the indebted driver who has to figure out how to turn a dime using their own tools. It's even worse if you're trying to make it happen on the rental in most cases. I believe this is prob one of the greatest scams in history.

Uber/Lyft have basically taken the collective equity of drivers vehicles prepackaged sold it as potential to wall street and have generated a 80 Billion dollar valuation. They have not fairly compensated drivers, only provided short term cash in exchange for drivers leveraging their own vehicles or in the case of rentals an unfair compensation structure that makes drivers work way too much for what this is.

Despite the fancy branding of a tech company, this just a reimagining of the Taxi industry which was ripe for innovation. There is a reason why taxis cost what they do. The drivers time and operational cost are factored into each trip in order for the driver to make a necessary profit.

I always laugh when someone tells me well this is a side gig and you shouldn't be paid much more than we are since I have another job. I don't know any gig where someone enjoys being under paid and under compensated. If I am operating my vehicle and using my time, I should be compensated fairly.

I hope you are all writing to your legislatures and making sure they hear your voice. Despite what the naysayers will have you believe you can make a difference no matter how siloed we may be as individual drivers.


----------



## TemptingFate

Indentured servitude in the post-industrial service economy.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

Obviously driver's will have to charge a la carte pricing for things Lyft suggests for a good rating but does not require.

Aux cord rental ... $10
Phone charging cord rental $1
Radio Unlock ... $1
Station Change ... $1
Sun/Moonroof Open ... $3
Unlock Window Child Locks ... $5
Outside vented air ... Free
AC unlock ... $1

I know we are required to have working AC but are we actually required to use it?

Heat unlock ... $1
Heated seat Unlock ... $2
Water ... $3
Mint (2) ... $1
Luggage that will not fit in trunk ... $5 per bag

Information charges
How long have you worked for Lyft? ... $1
Is this your real job? ...$1
Do you like working for Lyft ... $1
Tell me your funniest Lyft story ... $5

Other charges
Guaranteed five stars ... $5


If a rider has a 4.9 or above they can just add through the tip option. Riders below 4.9 or (new) must pay with cash.

Riders 4.9 and up have four hours to tip and then they will be lowered to one star.

Best thing is you could put a Lyft a la carte pricing guide in your car even if you only drive for Uber just as a conversation piece.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

All this is funny but just leave the Lyft driver app on all night and let all the pings time out. I've been doing it for weeks while accepting Uber pings.


----------



## ukguydallas

https://qz.com/1683778/lyft-sees-raising-ride-prices-as-its-path-to-profitability/
But say they are raising their prices....


----------



## AvisDeene

It doesn’t look like it’s coming to my market any time soon. Drivers here are already struggling and if Lyft thinks we will take a 50% cut, I’ve got a couple of bridges to sell them. 

I’ll see how working only for Uber goes while Lyft pings time out in the background. If Uber gets worse, I’ll go get a CDL and drive a truck.


----------



## WAHN

AvisDeene said:


> I'll go get a CDL and drive a truck.


Probably something you should be doing now in preparation.


----------



## tncindetroit

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep! Prolly sooner than later!
> You'll need to accept more rides to stay even, better go fill that gas tank now.





Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885





XPG said:


> Where is the U.S government to stop slavery in transportation industry? Why nobody controls this industry? Are they bribing the elected officials to get permit for slavery?


Some people deem this (driving and/or ridesharing) as entertainment, not a slavery or job.


----------



## XPG

tncindetroit said:


> Some people deem this (driving and/or ridesharing) as entertainment, not a slavery or job.


Just like some people working in the steel industry as entertainment. They say they get to play with female steelworkers during their shift, chit chat and socialize with other steelworkers. Whether they do it for hobby or not, steelworkers have a wage problem in the steel industry. Steelworkers income has been dropped drastically over the years just like rider share workers income dropped from $3/ mile to $0.60/mile. The main problem is the cheap imports from China and cheap labor availability in the U.S. which is being solved by the U.S. government's policies to protect American steelworkers. And the U.S. government is working to solve the problem. The goal is improving steelworkers income and a better future for their families.

Now i repeat my question; if American steelworkers (those who do it as a hobby and pros) are being protected by the U.S government how come rideshare drivers ( those who do it as a hobby and pros) get nothing?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

can we get this as a featured thread ?


----------



## wearenotthesame

meh been 99% xl only for 3+ years

lyfts good for 3-5 rides a week back up for uber & if my airport rides show more than a $5 cut ill just ignore till they request on uber or wait 20+ minutes for a closer xl

plus idl if all the lyfts are banned from uber and wanna play nice but 80+% tip $10+ so this wont effect me much i still wont drive farther than 2 miles for pick up already know whatever announcement its a lie& bad for me

i stopped uber x when they cut it to 1.10 & that was beginning of 2016 cant even comprehend "adults" doing the .60 a mile but as long as superscabs willing to drive at those rates they're going keep cutting & sending them

smart drivers boycotted 4 years ago by screening unprofitable rides per their rights at this point if drivers cant do the math theyll figure it out when they become the 96% who fail by design


----------



## Solid 5

AvisDeene said:


> It doesn't look like it's coming to my market any time soon. Drivers here are already struggling and if Lyft thinks we will take a 50% cut, I've got a couple of bridges to sell them.
> 
> I'll see how working only for Uber goes while Lyft pings time out in the background. If Uber gets worse, I'll go get a CDL and drive a truck.


See that's where drivers who have done this for awhile become entitled. These companies sign up drivers by the bushel every day. They don't give a damn about the "struggling" ones. They CANNOT wait to get if the veteran drivers. Do you think Uber and Lyft think to themselves "ooooh we have drivers that are threatening to quit, we're screwed".


----------



## wearenotthesame

share spread in every uber lyfts articles comment section, twitter labor department polaris project, here you just preaching to the choir when they steal from you make it public record file a police report there will be compensation when they all go to prison

this a bigger scam than enron & madoff eventually someone is going to jail its too blatant


----------



## Ignatz

wearenotthesame said:


> share spread in every uber lyfts articles comment section, twitter labor department polaris project, here you just preaching to the choir when they steal from you make it public record file a police report there will be compensation when they all go to prison
> 
> this a bigger scam than enron & madoff eventually someone is going to jail its too blatant
> View attachment 344590
> View attachment 344591


And You the Driver And You the vehicle owner are perpetuating this fraud.
TURN YOURSELF IN ‼‼


----------



## Solid 5

And the 1864 new drivers they signed up while you were doing copy and paste don’t know any different.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

The problem is that drivers are too dumb to factor true cost of their cars vs devaluation and maintenance. They won’t get it... they willl still seee as I can make $200 in nite while driving 600 miles totals with long pings and reduce cuts


----------



## ubercrashdummy

I can't wait until the potential discussions of long hauling Lyft pickups at .31 per mile.


----------



## Jufkii

Doing some number crunching I came up with a roughly 30% overall pay cut when applying the new rates to my previous 10 Lyft rides. 

The only rides I could see being possibly profitable would have to be very long in miles and minutes to pickup..Then a real shorty to final destination.. The odd's are against getting many of those in my market..

Barely breaking even with lyft at the current rates so .rarely use them.now. No choice but to drop them for good, not that they care, if or when the new "improved" rates make it here.


----------



## wearenotthesame

Ignatz said:


> And You the Driver And You the vehicle owner are perpetuating this fraud.
> TURN YOURSELF IN ‼‼


i aints no dummy
i shop at walmart samsclub amazon
fill my gas tank with saudi oil
use google microsoft products

when in rome this is amerikkka no choice but to patronize evil where else can i buy bananas & milk lol

dont have to be a superscab though, I screen every ride I accept pays a legal wage to the tune of $40+ an hour xl only after gas

everything else cancelled or ignored per the rights i excercise, id rather not have to avoid 90+% of the blank slavery requests, someone from farther getting em

Im a 4%er actually 1 still know its 90% human trafficking attempts and spreading that easily verifiable fact but like riders its in the app store & the police lerting me accept pings and uber lyft sends em with their immunity so here we are self presevation in an app woohoo


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Jufkii said:


> Doing some number crunching I came up with a roughly 30% overall pay cut when applying the new rates to my previous 10 Lyft rides.
> 
> The only rides I could see being possibly profitable would have to be very long in miles and minutes to pickup..Then a real shorty to final destination.. The odd's are against getting many of those in my market..
> 
> Barely breaking even with lyft at the current rates so .rarely use them.now. No choice but to drop them for good, not that they care, if or when the new "improved" rates make it here.


Yea prepare your exit plan now... once it spreads we are done. Uber willl copy and game over to the few drivers who are being profitable... IRS WILL LABEL ALL OF US AS HOBBY


----------



## BeansnRice

ubercrashdummy said:


> Obviously driver's will have to charge a la carte pricing for things Lyft suggests for a good rating but does not require.
> 
> Aux cord rental ... $10
> Phone charging cord rental $1
> Radio Unlock ... $1
> Station Change ... $1
> Sun/Moonroof Open ... $3
> Unlock Window Child Locks ... $5
> Outside vented air ... Free
> AC unlock ... $1
> 
> I know we are required to have working AC but are we actually required to use it?
> 
> Heat unlock ... $1
> Heated seat Unlock ... $2
> Water ... $3
> Mint (2) ... $1
> Luggage that will not fit in trunk ... $5 per bag
> 
> Information charges
> How long have you worked for Lyft? ... $1
> Is this your real job? ...$1
> Do you like working for Lyft ... $1
> Tell me your funniest Lyft story ... $5
> 
> Other charges
> Guaranteed five stars ... $5
> 
> If a rider has a 4.9 or above they can just add through the tip option. Riders below 4.9 or (new) must pay with cash.
> 
> Riders 4.9 and up have four hours to tip and then they will be lowered to one star.
> 
> Best thing is you could put a Lyft a la carte pricing guide in your car even if you only drive for Uber just as a conversation piece.


Service levels should adjust in step with earnings reductions.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

1776abe said:


> I can't believe u guys r still driving for these rates. These companies r crazy. U can make more money as a pornstar and porn is free on the internet.


I'm kinda old and fat is there any companies you could recommend to hire me?
I dont wanna do the gay stuff and
I'm not very good looking either.. 
did I mention I cant get it up 
even if I snort viagra. 
I've been driving for uber so possibly wouldnt mind being flogged I dont guess. You can be my agent but I'll be driving till the best offers come pouring in....



ukguydallas said:


> https://qz.com/1683778/lyft-sees-raising-ride-prices-as-its-path-to-profitability/
> But say they are raising their prices....


The drivers need to quit driving for lyft as they roll out these new prices. They have changed policy before they could do it again. #nomorepaycuts


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

polar2017 said:


> Yea I would not drive at the proposed rates unless I had a horse & wagon to use.


You couldn't afford to feed the horse...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

ubercrashdummy said:


> I can't wait until the potential discussions of long hauling Lyft pickups at .31 per mile.


Well while you are long hauling if the pax cancels neither the driver or lyft will get anything...


----------



## ubercrashdummy

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well while you are long hauling if the pax cancels neither the driver or lyft will get anything...


Obviously that would be a whammy.

Long hauling Lyft pickups strategy should be referred to as PYL after the old game show Press Your Luck.

The main goal should be to achieve maximum speed while choosing an indirect route to the customer.

We need YouTube rideshare gurus posting dash cam footage of themselves speeding to their Lyft pickup while chanting, "come on, big money, big money, no whammies!"

This practice should also be referred to as printing money as often as possible to enhance new driver experience.

Seriously, think of all the referral income possibility while encouraging the next generation of Lyft drivers.


----------



## AvisDeene

Solid 5 said:


> See that's where drivers who have done this for awhile become entitled. These companies sign up drivers by the bushel every day. They don't give a damn about the "struggling" ones. They CANNOT wait to get if the veteran drivers. Do you think Uber and Lyft think to themselves "ooooh we have drivers that are threatening to quit, we're screwed".


I've only been doing this for three months. It was good money except for maybe 2.5 weeks of those three months. I don't think Uber is trying to get rid of me or anyone else, their business model is dependant on having as many drivers active for as long as possible. If anything, if they wanted to get rid of drivers, they would just deactivate all of the drivers who are low rated and have low acceptance ratings.

And if wanting to be paid what I believe is a reasonable, livable wage makes me entitled, then I will wear its crown and be known as King of Entitlement.

Lyuber is screwed if they continue on their current business path. They will have to start caring about their drivers who struggle sooner or later. Eventually, they will have hired all that they could have possibly hired and end up losing more drivers than they can hire. The only ones who remain will be those who have another source of income (such as retirees) or those who are incapable of doing anything else other than sitting in a car and taking orders from an app.

Unless there is a breakthrough with autonomous vehicles in the near future, LyUber will have to come to terms with their drivers one way or another.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

AvisDeene said:


> I've only been doing this for three months. It was good money except for maybe 2.5 weeks of those three months. I don't think Uber is trying to get rid of me or anyone else, their business model is dependant on having as many drivers active for as long as possible. If anything, if they wanted to get rid of drivers, they would just deactivate all of the drivers who are low rated and have low acceptance ratings.
> 
> And if wanting to be paid what I believe is a reasonable, livable wage makes me entitled, then I will wear its crown and be known as King of Entitlement.
> 
> Lyuber is screwed if they continue on their current business path. They will have to start caring about their drivers who struggle sooner or later. Eventually, they will have hired all that they could have possibly hired and end up losing more drivers than they can hire. The only ones who remain will be those who have another source of income (such as retirees) or those who are incapable of doing anything else other than sitting in a car and taking orders from an app.
> 
> Unless there is a breakthrough with autonomous vehicles in the near future, LyUber will have to come to terms with their drivers one way or another.


They won't care... how you think we got here.... they will still be dumb drivers driving a 100% lost. It's time to get your exit strategy. Las Vegas and new cities won't push back against it. Just like Charlotte surge..... Charlotte drivers didn't do shit when they could have...


----------



## wearenotthesame

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> They won't care... how you think we got here.... they will still be dumb drivers driving a 100% lost. It's time to get your exit strategy. Las Vegas and new cities won't push back against it. Just like Charlotte surge..... Charlotte drivers didn't do shit when they could have...


it's different when everyone in the same boat now, i remember being x over $1.10 hearing about the cut to .60 in some markets when i was still xl only at 1.85 like no way im doing it at 1.10 lmao who tf is doing it for .60 so i wont be suprised at folks doing it at .45 or whatever the new cut

but now outside ny and a handful of markets everyones in the same .60 a mile boat so more empathy less elitism so its easier to come together uber lyft messed up bringing everyone down to the same level theres no half the country clowing the other half they all sharing the same pain lol

just more pax getting cancelled in ignored & waiting 20+ minutes for a future failure

drivers DO DO shat 96% of them fail its been bottom of the barrel uber lyfts new plan is to only have drivers that cant even afford a car & get them driving 40 hours a week in their rental programs for the privilege of driving a rental

but the not so populous markets are running low on suckers to churn thru

xl only
x pool is loss leader
select & black can make money but depreciation & demand really not much

they truly dont care though desperate exploitablea will still sign up to see for themselves & 96% will fail most won't even get to 100 rides


----------



## AvisDeene

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> They won't care... how you think we got here.... they will still be dumb drivers driving a 100% lost. It's time to get your exit strategy. Las Vegas and new cities won't push back against it. Just like Charlotte surge..... Charlotte drivers didn't do shit when they could have...


In the end, the amount of drivers willing to drive at a loss will not be enough to sustain LyUber. It'll take time, but everyone will realize they cant pay their rent and bills and have to abandon ship.

Drivers didn't think it could get any worse and are either hopeful that other drivers will quit en mass, forcing LyUber to raise the pay rates or hope that the Government will regulate them (happened in NY and is going to happen in Cali).

I can see Lyft trying to underpay more than they currently do, but they'll realize their mistake when less and less drivers accept their pings and force them to go back up on the rates.


----------



## 1776abe

XPG said:


> Just like some people working in the steel industry as entertainment. They say they get to play with female steelworkers during their shift, chit chat and socialize with other steelworkers. Whether they do it for hobby or not, steelworkers have a wage problem in the steel industry. Steelworkers income has been dropped drastically over the years just like rider share workers income dropped from $3/ mile to $0.60/mile. The main problem is the cheap imports from China and cheap labor availability in the U.S. which is being solved by the U.S. government's policies to protect American steelworkers. And the U.S. government is working to solve the problem. The goal is improving steelworkers income and a better future for their families.
> 
> Now i repeat my question; if American steelworkers (those who do it as a hobby and pros) are being protected by the U.S government how come rideshare drivers ( those who do it as a hobby and pros) get nothing?


The us gov shouldn't be protecting anyone's steel jobs. If china wants to sell us steel at below cost than we should buy as much of it as possible until they decide not to anymore. If everyone loses their steel job in America because of that then tough. Trump needs to end all these tariffs and let the free market dictate where the economy goes.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

1776abe said:


> The us gov shouldn't be protecting anyone's steel jobs. If china wants to sell us steel at below cost than we should buy as much of it as possible until they decide not to anymore. If everyone loses their steel job in America because of that then tough. Trump needs to end all these tariffs and let the free market dictate where the economy goes.


You can't have a free market in which one participant, a communist nation, subsidizes and dumps a product on the market making competition impossible. Eventually there will only be one producer and then there is no market.

Plus, domestic capacity to produce steel could have strategic value for our common defense which is something you actually want your government concerned about.


----------



## 1776abe

Hogwash. The government protected the car industry. What did we get. Ford cars that exploded on impact and a company that didn't fix it because the settlements were cheaper. Gm with their ignition switches that would cause the car to lose power and crash. Didn't want to fix that either. We will get bailed out who cares. Let's not forget the Cadillac cimmaron.You r a socialist commie not china

We have been screwing china for years. Not the other way around. We send them little pieces of green paper that we print and they send us millions of products for cheap that they work their ass off to make. If china was smart they would let their currency trade on the free market,dump all their us bonds for gold and their people would become rich. Their currency would shoot up which would lower the cost of living for 1.2 billion Chinese.


----------



## XPG

1776abe said:


> The us gov shouldn't be protecting anyone's steel jobs.


ok


----------



## ubercrashdummy

1776abe said:


> You r a socialist commie not china


Nope

China is a communist nation. They persecute their own citizens, actually putting them in camps, while sterilizing women of a Muslim population they find troublesome. They aren't just some altruistic market participant, they are our main strategic competitor in the world today.


----------



## 1776abe

And when it comes to economics they make alot of mistakes like subsidizing industries, but as long as they want to do that we can buy all the solar panels and steel at below cost that they want.


America is socialist. Rent control which has destroyed housing supply in many cities, government housing projects which is a cess pool of gangs, murder, and unchecked crime since nobody can get evicted, public schools where people graduate high school and can't read or write, 45 million on food stamps, ridiculous regulation to open a business , military industrial complex which is welfare for republicans because we r fighting some boogeyman that doesn't exist at the tune of 700 billion a year


----------



## ubercrashdummy

1776abe said:


> America is socialist.


Nope


----------



## 1776abe

ubercrashdummy said:


> Nope


China was one of the poorest countries in the world in the 70s and 40 years later they r the 2nd biggest economy in the world. Socialist commie countries can't do that. Only capitalism can do that. They r commies in name only. Sure they have civil rights abuses. So did we. Segregation until 1964 and slavery until the late 1800s. We were still a capitalist country.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

1776abe said:


> They r commies in name only.


You fundamentally misunderstand China.


----------



## 1776abe

ubercrashdummy said:


> You fundamentally misunderstand China.


I do not. If it wasn't for china u couldn't buy a 250.00 laptop with a i3 processor.if the Dems have their way in 2020 how much will that laptop cost if it's made here at 15.00 an hour full benefits a pension and paid maternity leave for women.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

China may have dumped the core of communist economics, with rigid central planning, but in every other way the communist party and it's rule in China is real. 

China is not "communist in name only" as you said.

If we forget that in matters of trade and otherwise, then we are fools.


----------



## 1776abe

China has 40 trillion in debt US has 23 trillion. We r both going to collapse from all this government intervention. China and US have printed trillions of dollars and intervene in everything. It's all a house if cards


----------



## Loralie

wicked said:


> Personal Power Zones (AKA hidden surge) and now this? Imagine the 5min away 0.3mile pickups in San Francisco?
> 
> I wonder how this will play into cancellation fees when you start making wrong turns in desperate attempts to make some more money at these rates.
> 
> I can't believe everyone driving for Lyft. I leave it on and let shit ping out.
> 
> What gets me is the media still focuses on how Uber is an evil company.


They both are


----------



## wearenotthesame

ubercrashdummy said:


> Nope
> 
> China is a communist nation. They persecute their own citizens, actually putting them in camps, while sterilizing women of a Muslim population they find troublesome. They aren't just some altruistic market participant, they are our main strategic competitor in the world today.


guess you haven't read up on usa incareration rates & illegal exposed nsa, cia, government atrocities that included experimenting on people, flooding inner cities with crack & guns, working with cartels, planned genocide & ethnic cleansing thats currently the industrial prison complex, the blind eye to big pharma pushing opiods that use to come from china & funded many ivy league schools that are serm as prestigious, chicago alone has more handgun murders in 2 moths than the total of mass shooting but they black so no one cares gotta get the big guns off the street because the police cant stop them when attacked, assault rifles are only a danger to the government so all over the news, inner city kids dying under government watch & approval who cares they animals

amerilkkkans are funny when they talk of china every chinese can speak english most amerikkkan barely speak english & i bet less than 1% speak chinese and english


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

So why are we talking about China? Let’s talk about lyft.


----------



## wearenotthesame

1776abe said:


> I do not. If it wasn't for china u couldn't buy a 250.00 laptop with a i3 processor.if the Dems have their way in 2020 how much will that laptop cost if it's made here at 15.00 an hour full benefits a pension and paid maternity leave for women.


well since most people use their laptops as tvs & to browse the internet im fine with pricing going up i use my computers as employees & put em to work, dell the one who ruined that business including "free" monitors so most businesses couldn't compete now their a commodity & come preinstalled with crapspyware because they make money loading them up with anticonsumer crap and sell at cost


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Let’s talk about lyft and how this will end Rideshare for most drivers


----------



## WAHN

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Let's talk about lyft and how this will end Rideshare for most drivers


You get an A for effort. 

We'll have to see as the "improved" pay rates continue to roll into other markets.

I haven't looked in the regional/city specific forums to see which markets they've actually gone live with it in.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

WAHN said:


> You get an A for effort.
> 
> We'll have to see as the "improved" pay rates continue to roll into other markets.
> 
> I haven't looked in the regional/city specific forums to see which markets they've actually gone live with it in.


Well there is a topic on tarrifs and politics you can continue to discuss your views. This is about lyft


----------



## WAHN

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Well there is a topic on tarrifs and politics you can continue to discuss your views. This is about lyft


That should be "they" as I wasn't involved.  You can always report off-topic posts when it irks you too much.

So, which markets are the new Lyft rates active in at this point? Any idea?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Honolulu, Las Vegas.... some other cities... Las Vegas is new... it’s decent size market. I believe this week they new rate cards begin at Las Vegas. I wanna see how much reduction is this to drivers.


----------



## WAHN

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Honolulu, Las Vegas.... some other cities... Las Vegas is new... it's decent size market. I believe this week they new rate cards begin at Las Vegas. I wanna see how much reduction is this to drivers.


Probably 20-30%

Only seeing Honolulu, Lihue, and Lake Havasu actively mentioning it in the forums

Looks like Madision, Las Vegas, and Raleigh going into effect today.

Should be interesting. Grabbing the popcorn.  ?


----------



## Jufkii

It's even bleaker than I thought. Applying the new rates to 12 random Lyft rides I did in the past , 10 were calculated to be unprofitable. 1 may have broken even by a few cents. Only 1 showed a profit of about $1.75 or so.for the ride. Not sure how drivers with the rental program make a go of it at .45 cents a mile .Not sure how any driver can make a go of it .30 cents a mile as well. Will recalculate the figures again just to be sure,, but so far not encouraging..


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Jufkii said:


> It's even bleaker than I thought. Applying the new rates to 12 random Lyft rides I did in the past , 10 were calculated to be unprofitable. 1 may have broken even by a few cents. Only 1 showed a profit of about $1.75 or so.for the ride. Not sure how drivers with the rental program make a go of it at .45 cents a mile .Not sure how any driver can make a go of it .30 cents a mile is beyond me.. Will recalculate the figures, but so far not encouraging..


Waiting for Vegas drivers to post actual rider.... near pick up should take toll


----------



## WAHN

Jufkii said:


> Applying the new rates to 12 random Lyft rides I did in the past


How did you calculate the time and distance to the pickup?


----------



## Jufkii

WAHN said:


> How did you calculate the time and distance to the pickup?


2 calculations. Used Map Quest's estimations to calculate distance and time to pickup. . Also used my own personal estimates based on thousands of rides given over the years. .My miles/minutes estimates were very close to Map quest's as well. Maybe not 100% accurate to what the actual ride was but very close.


----------



## WAHN

Jufkii said:


> Maybe not 100% accurate to what the actual ride was but very close.


When dealing with pennies, I guess estimates should work just fine. 

I guess we'll see what kind of backlash the markets going online today will have here in the forums.

I see many happy posts coming. ?


----------



## 68350

I don't see how you can accurately estimate your pickup time and miles from past trips. That's erased from my memory as soon as the trip is over. But without a doubt, the changes only benefit Lyft. It's the way of ride share...


----------



## ubercrashdummy

My rate card hasn't changed in the Raleigh Durham market today. Still the old rates.

Apocalypse postponed?

I noticed the message about the change in the Lyft app disappeared yesterday.

Did they blink?


----------



## wearenotthesame

68350 said:


> I don't see how you can accurately estimate your pickup time and miles from past trips. That's erased from my memory as soon as the trip is over. But without a doubt, the changes only benefit Lyft. It's the way of ride share...


grasshopper you must screenshot request ad it comes in, screen shot once accepted, screenshot halfway there & any messages, screenshot when you arrive, screenshot when you start trip, screenshot every 10 minutes of trip, & screenshot at drop off otherwise uber lyft criminals will steal from you & not pay it back unless you have above evidence

every ride on Lyft & 50,000+ requests etc but on uber

everytime they have stolen from me theres a public police report on file,you dont play games with criminals you document their crimes so when they try to exploit you it fails

but 99% of my trips are accepted from home & do this even on xl only as i pretty much stopped x rides first jan 2016 paycut & from my firsr day in 2015 ignored all requets not farther than 30 miles from the airport, your city should have a tmz u never pick up in unless you actually would give someone a ride to an airport 30 miles away for less than 30$ (hint those drivers fail 96% of the time)

use the tmz

& Lyft drivers set up a strike flyer nip it in the bud, lyfts only good for maybe 5 rides a week here so I really dont care if this cut comes here it wont change my strategy at all but if you start flooding blogs & comment sections they might reconsider as uber tried a few moves they couldn't launch because of the backlask


----------



## Sconnie

ubercrashdummy said:


> My rate card hasn't changed in the Raleigh Durham market today. Still the old rates.
> 
> Apocalypse postponed?
> 
> I noticed the message about the change in the Lyft app disappeared yesterday.
> 
> Did they blink?


The new rates were supposed to go into effect here in Madison today but the Lyft app is still showing the old rate card as well.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

It was odd time for them to release the new cuts... they had been doing better then uber on the stock after releasing better data. Why pick a fight with drivers right now.


----------



## Jufkii

Sconnie said:


> The new rates were supposed to go into effect here in Madison today but the Lyft app is still showing the old rate card as well.


You plan on driving Lyft with the new rates? Even just as an experiment?


----------



## Sconnie

Maybe they screwed up screwing us over. That would be very Lyft of them.



Jufkii said:


> You plan on driving Lyft with the new rates? Even just as an experiment?


No


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

So how come this is not featured thread? Cuts are coming and matter to Rideshare drivers.


----------



## wearenotthesame

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> It was odd time for them to release the new cuts... they had been doing better then uber on the stock after releasing better data. Why pick a fight with drivers right now.


the 96% of drivers who will fail regardless? theres no drivers fighting the smart not desperate drivers have ignored or cancelled every unprofitable ride per their rights the rest actually think theyre making money & fail because they are idiots while i couldn't care less about idiots they do have rights

eitheway if drivers do wanna fight they can nip this one in the bud by simply ignoring or cancelling all the new rides but the wont many are desperate with no choices they will work for $3 an hour because its better than zero uber lyft knows this & keeps preting on them with cuts



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> So how come this is not featured thread? Cuts are coming and matter to Rideshare drivers.


never was never will be "sharing" you are part of the problem perpetuating the fraud

drivers do have a choice to ignore and cancel those requests they choose not to against their own best interest & tell the algo please sir can i have another, so the algo sees how low it can go and gives them another(pay cut that is) they dont deserve it but tbey do ; )

if a ride doesnt pay $10+ or a legal wage simply ignore or cancel the illegal contract drivers have the right but if you cant afford a McChicken im pretty sure youll give someone a ride for one


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

wearenotthesame said:


> the 96% of drivers who will fail regardless? theres no drivers fighting the smart not desperate drivers have ignored or cancelled every unprofitable ride per their rights the rest actually think theyre making money & fail because they are idiots while i couldn't care less about idiots they do have rights
> 
> eitheway if drivers do wanna fight they can nip this one in the bud by simply ignoring or cancelling all the new rides but the wont many are desperate with no choices they will work for $3 an hour because its better than zero uber lyft knows this & keeps preting on them with cuts


I agree 100% but there only one difference is the media and investor spotlight put on lyft. Since the IPO, they have to take care of their image a bit better. The perfect example was a few months ago when uber was going live on the stock. They were trying very hard to make things smoother with drivers. Before there wasn't any other layer:



wearenotthesame said:


> the 96% of drivers who will fail regardless? theres no drivers fighting the smart not desperate drivers have ignored or cancelled every unprofitable ride per their rights the rest actually think theyre making money & fail because they are idiots while i couldn't care less about idiots they do have rights
> 
> eitheway if drivers do wanna fight they can nip this one in the bud by simply ignoring or cancelling all the new rides but the wont many are desperate with no choices they will work for $3 an hour because its better than zero uber lyft knows this & keeps preting on them with cuts
> 
> 
> never was never will be "sharing" you are part of the problem perpetuating the fraud
> 
> drivers do have a choice to ignore and cancel those requests they choose not to against their own best interest & tell the algo please sir can i have another, so the algo sees how low it can go and gives them another(pay cut that is) they dont deserve it but tbey do ; )
> 
> if a ride doesnt pay $10+ or a legal wage simply ignore or cancel the illegal contract drivers have the right but if you cant afford a McChicken im pretty sure youll give someone a ride for one


Yes drivers do have choice but most driver are not aware of many intrigue part to make it profitable. That why forum like this exist. We can share ideas and view and sometimes teach other understand something they may never have or have learn the hard way


----------



## wearenotthesame

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> So how come this is not featured thread? Cuts are coming and matter to Rideshare drivers.


the same reason they never featire or pin a strike they dont really want drivers uniting they make money in referalls to the ponzi they profit on the churn

you know how easy it would be to pick a date, post minimum demands, pin it to front page & every city & get instant national exposure?

would literally take 5 minutes and start a movement

but hey refere your friend to the ponzi with our referall code just don't post yours lol

everyone is against actual drivers



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I agree 100% but there only one difference is the media and investor spotlight put on lyft. Since the IPO, they have to take care of their image a bit better. The perfect example was a few months ago when uber was going live on the stock. They were trying very hard to make things smoother with drivers. Before there wasn't any other layer:
> 
> 
> Yes drivers do have choice but most driver are not aware of many intrigue part to make it profitable. That why forum like this exist. We can share ideas and view and sometimes teach other understand something they may never have or have learn the hard way


you cant speak to an "adult" that actually accepts $3-10 gross rides these are mentally ******o, children, or have hunger pains

my mama gave me $2 to deliver trash to the dumpster in 1984 there is no reasoning with people who cant figure out $4-$4 or $6-4 or $8-$4

if they cant figure it out first minimum fare there os no hopefor them, tbey are literally the reason uber lyft keep cutting rates no intelligent non desperate adult accepts those rides & hasnt for 4+ years


----------



## Sconnie

They just updated the rate card in Madison. They must have done it within the past hour. Anyone driving for these rates is a complete moron.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp

This is the rate card for Portland, OR as of today...I'll be watching to see if it changes. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Sconnie

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is the rate card for Portland, OR as of today...I'll be watching to see if it changes. Thanks for the head's up!
> View attachment 344868


They're only rolling out in Madison, Vegas, Raleigh, Honolulu, Boise, and a couple of smaller markets right now but I'm sure they're plan is to go nation wide if they can get away it.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

It’s not a matter of if, it’s when. It already changed in my market. Express drive in my market is, get this...25 cents a mile now!


----------



## Sconnie

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It's not a matter of if, it's when. It already changed in my market. Express drive in my market is, get this...25 cents a mile now!


Wow. You'd make more money working in a Philippines sweat shop.


----------



## wearenotthesame

you accept the ride & complete it

its on you

periodt

balls in your court the police & government are not & will not help you or shut them down or regulate them

enjoy the 1960s cab rates


----------



## ubercrashdummy

It has begun!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

How is this even legal... effing irs should just classify rideshare as hobby. There is no way to make money with the new cuts


----------



## wearenotthesame

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> How is this even legal... effing irs should just classify rideshare as hobby. There is no way to make money with the new cuts


hasnt been legal for 4 + years

xl only

select black kinda possible

opt out or ignore all pool & x requests

deliver pizza


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Anyone that keeps driving for Lyft at these rates should get a mental health check up.

Lyft'e message to drivers is we think you are so stupid that you'll drive at a loss. Here though, have a glow light to make you feel special.


----------



## weebur

Uberisfuninlv said:


> in my market the current rates are
> 
> Pickup $1.12
> Per minute $0.1575
> Per mile $0.60
> 
> The new rates are "improving" to:
> 
> Pickup $0.45
> Per minute $0.1875
> Per mile $0.42


Took this random ride 17mins 7.5miles. OLd RaTe: $8.17 New Rate $6.66 which equals an 18% decrease in compensation. I hope more drivers start their own companies after this.


----------



## Clevername

wearenotthesame said:


> most american barely speak english & i bet less than 1% speak chinese


我认识的唯一中国人就是自己去找他妈的。

Wǒ rènshì de wéiyī zhōngguó rén jiùshì zìjǐ qù zhǎo tā mā de.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

weebur said:


> Took this random ride 17mins 7.5miles. OLd RaTe: $8.17 New Rate $6.66 which equals an 18% decrease in compensation. I hope more drivers start their own companies after this.


But lyft wants you to believe you're better off making less money.


----------



## 1776abe

Why the hell ru driving for .32 a mile. R people that stupid. McDonald's pays better and u get free fries


----------



## WAHN

1776abe said:


> McDonald's pays better and u get free fries


How much per mile does McDonald's pay?

Red Robin gives free fries to delivery drivers.


----------



## lyft_rat

Would be intertesting to see the stats of number of rides taken. Would guess it would have to drop (and pax wait times go up) as drivers stay home. But then there is the ant effect.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

remember that Uber pulled this in Detroit before....didn't take long before they wised up and scrapped it

I'm confident they'll scrap it when drivers stop driving and the smarter ones will

we need this story on the front page but the moderators don't come to this subforum

this is probably the biggest story ever in rideshare and until it gets major attention and possibly picked up by one of the stray reporters that comes to this site it's only going to get worse


----------



## agr81

Sconnie said:


> The new rates were supposed to go into effect here in Madison today but the Lyft app is still showing the old rate card as well.


They went into effect yesterday in Madison and it sucks. Made $8.06 for a ride that usually was at leat $11 before rate changes.


----------



## Matt Uterak

agr81 said:


> They went into effect yesterday in Madison and it sucks. Made $8.06 for a ride that usually was at leat $11 before rate changes.


Please stop driving.


----------



## agr81

Matt Uterak said:


> Please stop driving.


I WILL...


----------



## lyft_rat

agr81 said:


> They went into effect yesterday in Madison and it sucks. Made $8.06 for a ride that usually was at leat $11 before rate changes.


I expected worse, That must be a long pickup.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

lyft_rat said:


> I expected worse, That must be a long pickup.


How much worse? That's a 27% pay cut on that ride. Long rides are losers now. In my market minimum fare is still the same. Any ride over 6 miles the farther distance the more money you will lose


----------



## lyft_rat

Uberisfuninlv said:


> How much worse? That's a 27% pay cut on that ride. Long rides are losers now. In my market minimum fare is still the same. Any ride over 6 miles the farther distance the more money you will lose


Yeah, I guess that's about what it works out to on closer inspection. This must be about a 10 mile ride. They may get away with it for a while as it will take some time to be noticed by the ants or maybe they won't care. It will be worse on longer rides, however.


----------



## agr81

lyft_rat said:


> Yeah, I guess that's about what it works out to on closer inspection. This must be about a 10 mile ride. They may get away with it for a while as it will take some time to be noticed by the ants or maybe they won't care. It will be worse on longer rides, however.


It was 9.25 miles and 16 minutes long trip.


----------



## lyft_rat

agr81 said:


> It was 9.25 miles and 16 minutes long trip.


Ha ha, my estimate for an $11 fare under the old rates was
=0.94+9*0.87+15*0.15
9 miles, 15 minutes

and the same ride under the new rates (without the pickup ride included) is
=0.45+9*0.435+15*0.195
$7.29


----------



## nutzareus

Wow. Ants please wake up and stop driving at these rates.


----------



## Sconnie

I can't believe there's this many drivers in the que at MSN. I haven't been to the cellphone lot on a weekday in months but I'm tempted to go just to try and talk some sense into these ants.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

We've already had one brain surgeon post that they took a 57 minute Lyft trip, 40 miles and got paid $20.53 and were disappointed. What were they expecting? You need to beat these folks with an ugly stick before they get it. We have one of the best weekends of the year coming up, College move in. If they would just turn the app off or even better leave it on and not accept the pings, Lyft would figure out it's wrong. Otherwise Uber will see their success and do the same thing. 

Either way, some folks who are mathematically challenged say to themselves oh, I make more on a long pickup then I did before. The rate cut encourages them to take bad trips because now they are not quite as bad. Eating cardboard is not going to keep you alive but it doesn't stop some people from thinking they are ok because they are full.


----------



## Sconnie

I definitely like the idea of of turning Lyft on and letting the pings time out. The college kids are going to be rolling in by the plane load in my market as well.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Why would the mods put this on a featured thread.... it would be bad for lyft...


----------



## Sconnie

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Why would the mods put this on a featured thread.... it would be bad for lyft...


The mods on this forum are other Uber/Lyft drivers. I don't think they have a vested interest in Lyft looking bad or good. I definitely agree this needs to be a feature thread.

Looks like their rolling this shit out to some larger markets soon.


----------



## lyft_rat

It's mostly all in the middle of the country. Would not fly on either coast.


----------



## Matt Uterak

lyft_rat said:


> It's mostly all in the middle of the country. Would not fly on either coast.


The actual mileage rate in LA is lower or similar. It is around $.60/mile on trip.

I still can't believe anyone drives under $1/mile at minimum.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

lyft_rat said:


> It's mostly all in the middle of the country. Would not fly on either coast.


Ha there were people who once said "it Charlotte... there is no way they will bring that surge into bigger cities" we all know the rest. Don't be naive, it's coming.


----------



## Solid 5

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


Just got the email for the new Charlotte rates.....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Charlotte drivers will give in easy peasy just like the Charlotte surge.


----------



## lyft_rat

This really sucks. The most important number for the smart driver is $$/mile and $0.33 is in the category of "bend over". Ya all got to quit driving for a week and see what happens.

Maybe someone can post the Lyft percentage take on these new rates.
(see https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-cut-running-25.346385/)


----------



## Judas Iscariot

Minneapolis-St. Paul just got the Dear Logan letter too:


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

lyft_rat said:


> This really sucks. The most important number for the smart driver is $$/mile and $0.33 is in the category of "bend over". Ya all got to quit driving for a week and see what happens.
> 
> Maybe someone can post the Lyft percentage take on these new rates.
> (see https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-cut-running-25.346385/)


I am sure it's gonna vary from place to place but on the Vegas sub forum we have a lot discussion on how much of a cut percentage wise this was


----------



## lyft_rat

This sucks. You guys need to take one for the team and stop driving before this spreads any further. We'll take up a collection for ya.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am sure it's gonna vary from place to place but on the Vegas sub forum we have a lot discussion on how much of a cut percentage wise this was


Not what I am asking. Drivers pay cut is clear. I am asking if the Lyft percentage has changed significantly in these markets. Presumably that's why they did it, not to directly screw you as much as to increase their own income. I wouldn't think they would screw you just to also screw themselves.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol yet they still won't put this as a featured thread ?

this has been the worst few days ever for rideshare drivers but clearly its not newsworthy enough for a featured thread


----------



## Taxi2Uber

It should be noted that the OP of the thread has done a turnaround.

With a few lessons of math and strategy, he has a different view.

Before the new pay structure was even implemented, he started many threads of the same topic, asking drivers to Protest Lyft, Promote Uber, Turn app off, Delete app, Deliver Food Instead, etc.

Now it's in effect, and yes, he still drives Lyft, like many others who claim they never will again.

OP went from screaming 30% paycut, to around 15%, to 5-10%, to his latest post where he said:

_"So yesterday I found a way to *make more money* using both apps and Lyfts new pay structure but if I'm strip or downtown it *won't make much of a difference*"_

Quite a transformation!!


----------



## doyousensehumor

Phoenix 35 cents per mile


----------



## lyft_rat

Fuucked in the ass excuse my french.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

lyft_rat said:


> This sucks. You guys need to take one for the team and stop driving before this spreads any further. We'll take up a collection for ya.
> 
> 
> Not what I am asking. Drivers pay cut is clear. I am asking if the Lyft percentage has changed significantly in these markets. Presumably that's why they did it, not to directly screw you as much as to increase their own income. I wouldn't think they would screw you just to also screw themselves.


Increase pax fare ... driver cut ... yes equal that lyft is taking more percentage


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

Taxi2Uber said:


> It should be noted that the OP of the thread has done a turnaround.
> 
> With a few lessons of math and strategy, he has a different view.
> 
> Before the new pay structure was even implemented, he started many threads of the same topic, asking drivers to Protest Lyft, Promote Uber, Turn app off, Delete app, Deliver Food Instead, etc.
> 
> Now it's in effect, and yes, he still drives Lyft, like many others who claim they never will again.
> 
> OP went from screaming 30% paycut, to around 15%, to 5-10%, to his latest post where he said:
> 
> _"So yesterday I found a way to *make more money* using both apps and Lyfts new pay structure but if I'm strip or downtown it *won't make much of a difference*"_
> 
> Quite a transformation!!


On some rides yes you make a minimal amount more than before

But most rides we lose money compared to before

One of my rides I got shorted almost $3 compared to the old rate

It was mostly highway with a short distance and time to pickup

Sad thing is no matter what we say or do on here there's still ton of drivers who will drive

There have been no shortage of drivers the last few days ever since the rate change went into effect

Most drivers probably think it will even out with paid pickup time and distance or they will make more than before

In my market minimum fare is still the same

Short rides will be the same
Longer rides will be much less money

If Uber is busy enough in your market and you don't need Lyft, then by all means delete the Lyft app

Some markets drivers have no choice but to accept it and keep driving

If it's a choice between putting food on the table or going hungry obviously people are gonna choose the first option


----------



## Solid 5

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Charlotte drivers will give in easy peasy just like the Charlotte surge.


That's why I stopped doing rideshare and only do delivery now. It's only going to get worse.


----------



## Sconnie

There is no way to be profitable with the new Lyft rates. I will earn my peanuts driving Uber only vs paying money out of pocket to drive Lyft.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Now lyft is only profitable to shuttle all the pax......let’s see how many I can do in week until I get a warning


----------



## RynoHawk

I just got the email that says this is coming to my market. After looking at the numbers I thought, “Wow! That sucks a**!” 

I came here to find a thread that validated my opinion and was not disappointed.


----------



## Clevername

.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

it'll take most of the drivers that dont have a clue what is going on a couple weeks to realize what just happened


----------



## Fredmiami

Lessthanminimum said:


> But lyft wants you to believe you're better off making less money.


I think they are preparing themselves to be sold or taken over. They don't have a business model that can survive. I can see DiDi buying Lyft and competing against Uber, or something of that nature


----------



## goneubering

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Nope that's the rate for the ENTIRE trip now.


Wow.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

When ever I get an Uber the drivers doesn’t know shit... they don’t know their expenses... how much the make per mile...


----------



## Sconnie

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> When ever I get an Uber the drivers doesn't know shit... they don't know their expenses... how much the make per mile...


I've talked to drivers who've been doing this for 3-4 years and still thought they were getting paid by percentage. They were shocked when I prodded them to click on their fair details button.


----------



## agr81

Sconnie said:


> I've talked to drivers who've been doing this for 3-4 years and still thought they were getting paid by percentage. They were shocked when I prodded them to click on their fair details button.


Wow. Driving 3-4 years and not knowing how they get paid? No wonder why Lyft and Uber keep screwing us up.


----------



## The Entomologist

They do realize they have just set per mile/time math under depreciation cost by IRS standards right?

Let the lawsuits pour in, I guess?


----------



## Jack Marrero

I mix some Lyft rides with Uber's, but if this comes here, that will bey last one for them. Fell sorry for those guys on the rental program.


----------



## AllenChicago

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really


Wow...Raleigh-Durham drivers are getting raped and shafted by Lyft! Did you receive advance notice? I'd better look and see if Chicago drivers are on the damn chopping block!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Chicago is not yet... but they will be eventually ... just like the Charlotte surge


----------



## AllenChicago

Solid 5 said:


> That's why I stopped doing rideshare and only do delivery now. It's only going to get worse.


If I didn't wear hearing aids, I'd get a CDL. The truck drivers I pick up as passengers, say their industry is begging for new drivers and paying top dollar.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Chicago is not yet... but they will be eventually ... just like the Charlotte surge


Chicago could RAISE our fares by 20% and we'd still be lower than Taxis and Limos. Lyft and Uber headquarters should put their heads together and collude smartly! More $$$ for everyone.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

It sucks..... Will you delete Lyft Driver and Passenger App until they bring the fares back up? 28% Cut on XL here in Minneapolis.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/?-hey-lyft-thanks-for-the-28-pay-cut-?.346407/


----------



## karlsonx

Disrupt the service. Accept a ride and then cancel it. When the app becomes a unreliable passengers will not use it anymore


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

karlsonx said:


> Disrupt the service. Accept a ride and then cancel it. When the app becomes a unreliable passengers will not use it anymore


Load up on scheduled rides tomm and sleep in all day.


----------



## 68350

I'll use Lyft only if I'm out of Uber DF's and have a long way to get home when I'm done for the day. Cover my costs if lucky. Rates hit AZ tomorrow.


----------



## nutzareus

Just turn on the driver app and let all pings time out. That will teach the community that you care about them.


----------



## UberMpls

Before I leave this gig I'll give rides at these ridiculous rates and then 1 star everybody. If Lyft asks why I'll go into Lyft management mode and tell them its actually in their best interest for me to 1 star them. Of course there will a couple very long pickups cancelled as I get near the pickup. Don't get mad get even.


----------



## lyft_rat

UberMpls said:


> Before I leave this gig I'll give rides at these ridiculous rates and then 1 star everybody. If Lyft asks why I'll go into Lyft management mode and tell them its actually in their best interest for me to 1 star them. Of course there will a couple very long pickups cancelled as I get near the pickup. Don't get mad get even.


Crash and burn ending.


----------



## oldfart

The new rates havent come to my market yet so I don’t know what rates will be here. But from the posts above it looks like slightly more than half the old rate. From ping to drop off 

So what are the possibilities here?

1) Long pick up; equally long ride 
2) long pick up; longer ride
3) long pick up; short ride
4) short pick up; longer ride
5) short pick up; equally short ride 
6) short pickup; even shorter ride


1 and 5 will pay the same as the old rates 

2 and 4 will pay less than the old rates 

3 and 6 will pay more than the old rates

So my current strategy is to stage near a hotel 30 miles from the airport and hope for an airport ride. When it happens I have a very short pick up and a 30 mile that pays me close to $30. If the new rates are about half the old. I’ll earn maybe $20 on that ride

It dosent look like I’ll be doing lyft any more


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Lyft is my side shuffle... shuffle all my pax


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft is my side shuffle... shuffle all my pax


Use to be my side hustle also but now I cannot afford to Logon to Lyft. #UberOnly


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Lol nooo side shuffle... shuffle all my lyf pax for the $5 bucks


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

LVFatMan said:


> Keep comparing ride by ride. It equals out in the end.





oldfart said:


> The new rates havent come to my market yet so I don't know what rates will be here. But from the posts above it looks like slightly more than half the old rate. From ping to drop off
> 
> So what are the possibilities here?
> 
> 1) Long pick up; equally long ride
> 2) long pick up; longer ride
> 3) long pick up; short ride
> 4) short pick up; longer ride
> 5) short pick up; equally short ride
> 6) short pickup; even shorter ride
> 
> 1 and 5 will pay the same as the old rates
> 
> 2 and 4 will pay less than the old rates
> 
> 3 and 6 will pay more than the old rates
> 
> So my current strategy is to stage near a hotel 30 miles from the airport and hope for an airport ride. When it happens I have a very short pick up and a 30 mile that pays me close to $30. If the new rates are about half the old. I'll earn maybe $20 on that ride
> 
> It dosent look like I'll be doing lyft any more


Yes highway miles get killed at the new rates.

Driving 60 mph which is of course one mile a minute the new rates pay only $0.45-$0.65 per highway mile combined time and distance

There's one market where the mileage pay on Lyft is a measly 30 cents a mile

Mine is 42 cents a mile. For highway miles we now get 60 cents combined per mile (18 cents a minute)


----------



## Lessthanminimum

I love how everyone is trying to figure out a way that they can drive and make money with these new Lyft rates. 

Maybe if I averge between 46.5 mph and 46.8 mph in a tailwind of 10 mph I can make .02 a mile. I also found that if I wax my car twice I can reduce my drag and increase my total earnings to .03 a mile instead, unless it is raining.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Lessthanminimum said:


> I love how everyone is trying to figure out a way that they can drive and make money with these new Lyft rates.
> 
> Maybe if I averge between 46.5 mph and 46.8 mph in a tailwind of 10 mph I can make .02 a mile. I also found that if I wax my car twice I can reduce my drag and increase my total earnings to .03 a mile instead, unless it is raining.


There is no way to justify it. The Regular Lyft Rides were all ready too cheap after killing their surge the past few months. Now they are taking the bottom base fares and taking another 28% off. It is redonkulous and makes zero sense for drivers old and new. I wanted to upgrade my vehicle to Lux and Black Lux Suv about 6 months ago. I am thankful I held off because there are so many changes and moving components to this industry. They want to improve their Stock Value this next Quarter and bury Uber but at what expense and on the back of the drivers. I really do not know how these CEO's and upper management of these companies can sleep at night. Lyft are the biggest phoneys of them all constantly Virtue Signaling.

They lie to your face as they stab u in the back which is worse then Ubers approach. At least with Uber they will straight up tell u they are stabbing u in the back.

Whoever becomes the 3rd option and does a straight 70/30 split Driver / Company will pull every driver to their platform overnight. These companies treat us like we are disposable well just wait cause they will become easily disposable once we get another option. The 3rd Company that treats their drivers with dignity will become the winners in this industry even if they are not a public company.

Lyft had the momentum and still have the public and riders fooled but their damasking has begun with this stunt they pulled killing drivers wages.

I hope this hits every media outlet nationwide and paper around the country.

Lyft has definitely gone to the dark side ? %

Rant out....


----------



## TemptingFate

SurgeMasterMN said:


> They lie to your face as they stab u in the back which is worse then Ubers approach. At least with Uber they will straight up tell u they are stabbing u in the back.


----------



## Judas Iscariot

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Whoever becomes the 3rd option and does a straight 70/30 split Driver / Company will pull every driver to their platform overnight. These companies treat us like we are disposable well just wait cause they will become easily disposable once we get another option. The 3rd Company that treats their drivers with dignity will become the winners in this industry even if they are not a public company.


I believe that GM aquired the "3rd Company's" assets in 2016.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Ants won’t stop. Lyft is a fool not to. Drivers will follow pax not other way around. Drivers = ants = lord of the flies


----------



## AngelAdams

UberMpls said:


> Before I leave this gig I'll give rides at these ridiculous rates and then 1 star everybody. If Lyft asks why I'll go into Lyft management mode and tell them its actually in their best interest for me to 1 star them. Of course there will a couple very long pickups cancelled as I get near the pickup. Don't get mad get even.


I one stared over 4000 rides. Ratings don't matter.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

AngelAdams said:


> I one stared over 4000 rides. Ratings don't matter.


Dangerous on the dance floor...


----------



## Taxi2Uber

oldfart said:


> So my current strategy is to stage near a hotel 30 miles from the airport and hope for an airport ride. When it happens I have a very short pick up and a 30 mile that pays me close to $30. If the new rates are about half the old. I'll earn maybe $20 on that ride
> 
> It dosent look like I'll be doing lyft any more


Or change your strategy.


----------



## AngelAdams

Taxi2Uber said:


> Or change your strategy.


You can only squeeze a certain amount of water out of a turd until you realize at this point it's just shit.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Just leave your lyft app on let all those ping ring out !


----------



## oldfart

O


Taxi2Uber said:


> Or change your strategy.


I think that's the only way to address change. Just accept what is; and adapt to it. Or put another way, "adapt or die"

So that was my first thought too. "Just find a different strategy". But I can't come up with anything that will work except to not drive any distance unless on your way to a pick up or with a passenger in the car. Basically "work where the last ride takes you"

Believe me, I'm going to play with this thing if the new rates come to my market and I may come up with a strategy that works. As trump would say... "we'll see what happens"


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Lyft doesn't want drivers to have any strategy except TAKE EVERY PING!

The rates need to be about $1.25 a mile, like at the Jersey Shore, for me to consider that a profitable thing to do. And I'm rocking a beater Prius.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

My strategy is simple...shuffle lyft pax and let their pings ring out... make the community suffer which in turn will backfired on lyft...


----------



## ubergrind

Are there any movements to mobilize in these market's as in California & New York?


----------



## Jo3030




----------



## kevin92009

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> So why are we talking about China? Let's talk about lyft.


agreed , when is Lyft going to start in China ? jk ?



Jo3030 said:


> I hope lyft suffers greatly for this bull crap behavior of theirs





Jo3030 said:


>


I hope Lyft suffers greatly for this bull crap behavior of theirs



kevin92009 said:


> agreed , when is Lyft going to start in China ? jk ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Lyft suffers greatly for this bull crap behavior of theirs


 come on bankruptcy burn baby burn .


----------



## Jo3030

The poor ants that can't math will take all the 30 min away pings now.

Solution:
Log in for 60-90 hrs a week.
Let all pings time out.


----------



## AngelAdams

kevin92009 said:


> agreed , when is Lyft going to start in China ? jk ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Lyft suffers greatly for this bull crap behavior of theirs
> 
> 
> come on bankruptcy burn baby burn .


We need to hire the people who set fire to the Amazon and post them at Amazon.


----------



## kevin92009

Jo3030 said:


> The poor ants that can't math will take all the 30 min away pings now.
> 
> Solution:
> Log in for 60-90 hrs a week.
> Let all pings time out.


 that's actually not a bad idea when I start this new upcoming job in September I think I will actually leave the app on while I'm at work and let all the pings time out


----------



## realbaseball

AngelAdams said:


> We need to hire the people who set fire to the Amazon and post them at Amazon.


----------



## Jo3030

kevin92009 said:


> that's actually not a bad idea when I start this new upcoming job in September I think I will actually leave the app on while I'm at work and let all the pings time out


Yea it takes NO effort at all.
And when you get timed out after 3rd ping? Log back in.
All to help the Lyft community


----------



## AngelAdams

Those are automatic and mean nothing. You can quit the app any way and as much as you like. The only way to get deactivated is to cancel accepted rides.


----------



## Jo3030

They won't see those messages.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

60 plus timed out Lyft pings yesterday while Ubering. It brought a smile to my face. It hasn't even hit my market yet but I'm showing my displeasure.


----------



## Jo3030

Lessthanminimum said:


> 60 plus timed out Lyft pings yesterday while Ubering. It brought a smile to my face. It hasn't even hit my market yet but I'm showing my displeasure.


Let me guess, 0 prime time on any.. LOL


----------



## kevin92009

Jo3030 said:


> Yea it takes NO effort at all.
> And when you get timed out after 3rd ping? Log back in.
> All to help the Lyft community


Thank you I will do that and I will be more than happy to help the community


----------



## The Entomologist

They do realize that if Uber doesn't follow them with the paycut, they just destroyed every chance they had at getting more market share, don't they? No driver having an uber option will use their app, those who are stuck with lyft only will move on to do something else.

This is only part of what will happen because I guarantee you, lawsuits will be coming.

All in all, I don't even know why they bother with paycuts and crap because after AB5 gets approved all states will follow dynamex ruling and they will end up paying twice what they are paying now per mile, I already have guys linked to unions collecting signatures in my area to start the process of "getting a raise", AB5 hasn't even been approved yet, lol.


----------



## charmer37

Matt Uterak said:


> I wouldn't drive for those rates. I wouldn't drive for rates below $1/mile. Even at $1/hr I would be very selective.
> 
> Stop driving for these rates, please.


I stopped driving when the rates in my market fell below a $1.00 a mile, Since the app gigs didn't value my time and resources I said the hell with ride share driving, I can't deal with a company that constantly decrease rates and disrespect drivers....My Moto is "Never put all your eggs in one basket". Since Lyft slashed the rates for the 100th time all the drivers will switch over to Uber, Y'all think over saturation was bad then I bet there will be a 10 Uber drivers on every corner?



Disgusted Driver said:


> No such luck. I posted on facebook that we should leave the app on and not accept any pings the day it starts and I already have one eager ant saying I'll take the rides you turn down. You can't educate stupid. If you do the math it's a 15 or 20% pay cut if you were screening rides and only taking short PU's. All this does is to encourage the dumb to take long pickups and make less per hour.


There will always be fools that drive no matter how low they cut the rates, When rates are this low there's not much of a strategy to make more money. I bet there will be 1,000's of lyft drivers trying the long pickup strategy? No matter what strategy a driver is using they're still getting paid pennies.


----------



## mbd

Private rides - this could be one of the reasons that Lyft bringing the rates lower. It takes away 
Drivers “ vig”. It is possible more and more drivers doing private rides with the long distance pax’s.


----------



## kevin92009

I am totally against this new rate cut, If it comes to Denver this will be the fourth cut within the last six months the previous rate cuts Were $.90-$.60 a mile cut , primetime elimination pay cut , and xl cut. Now these companies get me really really pissed at the way they disrespect people and even though I cannot Publicly recommend anything bad that would violate the terms of service on this website . I would like to recommend the following movie For my fellow rideshare drivers to watch :


----------



## uberdriverfornow

ubergrind said:


> Are there any movements to mobilize in these market's as in California & New York?


probably not til the rates hit here, if they do



The Entomologist said:


> They do realize that if Uber doesn't follow them with the paycut, they just destroyed every chance they had at getting more market share, don't they? No driver having an uber option will use their app, those who are stuck with lyft only will move on to do something else.
> 
> This is only part of what will happen because I guarantee you, lawsuits will be coming.
> 
> All in all, I don't even know why they bother with paycuts and crap because after AB5 gets approved all states will follow dynamex ruling and they will end up paying twice what they are paying now per mile, I already have guys linked to unions collecting signatures in my area to start the process of "getting a raise", AB5 hasn't even been approved yet, lol.


I would think Uber would but let's keep in mind, Uber never even copied the Distress Drive rates so it's possible Uber doesn't copy these rates.


----------



## Aztek98

uberdriverfornow said:


> probably not til the rates hit here, if they do
> 
> 
> I would think Uber would but let's keep in mind, Uber never even copied the Distress Drive rates so it's possible Uber doesn't copy these rates.


This is a very big mistake by lyft. I don't see Uber following this one. They won't need to. Lyft had been digging it's own grave since before the IPO. In my market I having seen any kind of incentives since January. I get great tips on Uber, the new incentives although not ground breaking are a plus and I make my 500 buck a week goal in 20 hours while cutting lyft off completely.

The passengers just go with whoever is closer and have no real loyalty. If uber is smart they don't change a thing and grind out the advantage of paying more. It's what Lyft should have done.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Jo3030 said:


> Let me guess, 0 prime time on any.. LOL


Bingo. I live in the suburbs of Northern Kentucky and all Lyft rides here are just plain garbage. We do get Uber surge here but Lyft is always flat $0.60 a mile. I use to only accept Lyft rides that were 3 minutes away or less. Now it's none.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Maybe Lyft has finally won the race to the bottom?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Aztek98 said:


> This is a very big mistake by lyft. I don't see Uber following this one. They won't need to. Lyft had been digging it's own grave since before the IPO.


You must keep in mind the ants. If the ants go for it, Gr*yft* gets away with it; F*ub*a*r* copycats it.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Just think, soon they'll take it all and you'll just work for tips...good luck 

And for all you passengers that think you're getting such a great deal wait till they add a monthly subscription fee just to be a "member" of Uber or Lyft to even be able to summon a ride. 

Oh they're not done yet wait till they add a service charge for account handling to drivers so that when you don't run any calls you still owe them money. 

So NOW how many of you think this was a good idea?


----------



## backstreets-trans

Great news guys. I heard lyft has teamed up with KY jelly to cross promote a new lubricant to help ease the effects of their new rate cut. Local hubs will have free samples available for our valuable driver partners.

Lyft spokesman Alex Shafter says "This new product is Lyft's continued commitment to drivers and will help ease the pain."


----------



## Disgusted Driver

backstreets-trans said:


> Great news guys. I heard lyft has teamed up with KY jelly to cross promote a new lubricant to help ease the effects of their new rate cut. Local hubs will have free samples available for our valuable driver partners.
> 
> Lyft spokesman Alex Shafter says "This new product is Lyft's continued commitment to drivers and will help ease the pain."


I thought his name was Rex Uranus.


----------



## Stevew1

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


They are punishing us in Charlotte as well.

By the way Express drive here was cut to .19 cents. What amazes me is how many idiots continue to drive Lyft especially the Express drive and still think that they are making money

NO KY IN CHARLOTTE they do you dry and do not even kiss you before they do you


----------



## kevin92009

backstreets-trans said:


> Great news guys. I heard lyft has teamed up with KY jelly to cross promote a new lubricant to help ease the effects of their new rate cut. Local hubs will have free samples available for our valuable driver partners.
> 
> Lyft spokesman Alex Shafter says "This new product is Lyft's continued commitment to drivers and will help ease the pain."


oh damn i thought they were using walmart brand "equate " ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Stevew1 said:


> They are punishing us in Charlotte as well.
> 
> By the way Express drive here was cut to .19 cents. What amazes me is how many idiots continue to drive Lyft especially the Express drive and still think that they are making money
> 
> NO KY IN CHARLOTTE they do you dry and do not even kiss you before they do you


19fuvkingcents?


----------



## Lessthanminimum

OMG 0.19 cents a mile. How can anyone be that fing stupid!


----------



## nutzareus

Lessthanminimum said:


> OMG 0.19 cents a mile. How can anyone be that fing stupid!


Suckers born every minute.


----------



## Judas Iscariot

nutzareus said:


> Suckers born every minute.


Suckers _*on-boarded*_ every minute.


----------



## kevin92009

Lessthanminimum said:


> OMG 0.19 cents a mile. How can anyone be that fing stupid!


 companies know how to manipulate people and disguise it as a good paying job


----------



## SinTaxERROR

Paying drivers lower rates such as 19 cents per mile is a definitive sign of extreme financial distress within the Lyft organization. 

19 cents per mile is about 1/3 the standard IRS mileage deduction. 

I believe Lyft will be bankrupt within a year, their worthless stock trading at pennies. It continues to drop as I write this.

Investors are trying to recoup as much as possible right now from the extreme losses that are occurring, and are doing this at the expense of drivers. 

Cutting back on everything else as well such as driver support is a sure sign business is failing and you are very deep under water.

I would not be surprised if one day we read in the news that the founders of Lyft are criminally charged with multiple counts of financial fraud.


----------



## kevin92009

SinTaxERROR said:


> Paying drivers lower rates such as 19 cents per mile is a definitive sign of extreme financial distress within the Lyft organization.
> 
> 19 cents per mile is about 1/3 the standard IRS mileage deduction.
> 
> I believe Lyft will be bankrupt within a year, their worthless stock trading at pennies. It continues to drop as I write this.
> 
> Investors are trying to recoup as much as possible right now from the extreme losses that are occurring, and are doing this at the expense of drivers.
> 
> Cutting back on everything else as well such as driver support is a sure sign business is failing and you are very deep under water.
> 
> I would not be surprised if one day we read in the news that the founders of Lyft are criminally charged with multiple counts of financial fraud.


don't forget to charge dara too with fraud


----------



## albertphx

This is just fken sad. I used to be an driver 2 years ago, and now only use lyft as an pax. When i heard about the rate cut, i logged on my
app just to see the amount of drivers they have driving for them and their are literally 8 cars within an 2 mile radius ( Central Phoenix). I feel 
sorry for this drivers. They are basically just giving their car away to an pos company for free and probably not realize it. If this don't change,
there is No way lyft is going back to old rates. They lower it to .35 cents an mile and there is 8 lyft cars within an 2 mile radius. Also their rates for pax is slightly more than ubers. But they send me promo codes once in an while


----------



## kevin92009

you are correct


----------



## RadarRider

Watch, lyft stock holders sell and invest in uber, lyft goes belly up, Uber buys lyft… then they try to tell the IRS they have a 10B dollar loss... or something like that.


----------



## Mordred

It was already trash in my market.. 52 cents. I wouldn't be surprised to see it go lower. I only do lyft rides when they're perfect for me. I generally decline or cancel most rides.


----------



## kevin92009

same here, i will only do airports and decline all other rides, no shared, no min fares, no far out runs .


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo

albertphx said:


> This is just fken sad. I used to be an driver 2 years ago, and now only use lyft as an pax. When i heard about the rate cut, i logged on my
> app just to see the amount of drivers they have driving for them and their are literally 8 cars within an 2 mile radius ( Central Phoenix). I feel
> sorry for this drivers. They are basically just giving their car away to an pos company for free and probably not realize it. If this don't change,
> there is No way lyft is going back to old rates. They lower it to .35 cents an mile and there is 8 lyft cars within an 2 mile radius. Also their rates for pax is slightly more than ubers. But they send me promo codes once in an while


those are all rental ants here you can spot em by the red plates they have to do 80 rides a week just to enjoy a "free" rental

35+% of drivers cant even afford a car theyre on Lyfts rental program they live of the vets & locals scraps they need em to make quota

my market the cuts actually benefit me as i do xl only & those ants dont do the early morning rides anymore because chance of rematch that early is zero so they dont start coming out the woodwork till 7am now but from then till bout 11pm yup 8+ ants circling or idling within 1 square mile of me, but when im on the road or online im usually the only one in area and when going to airport an x rider will request my xl cuz im a few minutes away not 10-20+ & they know the x might cancel most of my xls could easily get an x


----------



## uberdriverfornow

im really tempted to fly out to these markets, do some Lyft rides and ask the drivers if they really are that stupid


----------



## kevin92009

uberdriverfornow said:


> im really tempted to fly out to these markets, do some Lyft rides and ask the drivers if they really are that stupid


 I think you might get the response I need the flexibility


----------



## uberdriverfornow

kevin92009 said:


> I think you might get the response I need the flexibility


lmao flexibilty > living wage


----------



## kevin92009

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao flexibilty > living wage


right ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

kevin92009 said:


> right ?


atleast that's what the 1000s of phantom Lyft drivers tell Lyft

flexibility to make peanuts ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

With the new lower then ever lyft rates... this is how
The airport will soon look like with the idiots driving for 30 cents and 19 cent (express)


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> With the new lower then ever lyft rates... this is how
> The airport will soon look like with the idiots driving for 30 cents and 19 cent (express)


lower and better than ever rates ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Lower mean more rides... oh wait the bastards at lyft increase per mile for passengers... they can’t sell this bs as better .


----------



## ABC123DEF

Why don't these bastiges just come on out and say something along the lines of, "We welcome you to drive the community around in your personal vehicle for FREE! What better way is there to get some warm-fuzzies?"


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

ABC123DEF said:


> Why don't these bastiges just come on out and say something along the lines of, "We welcome you to drive the community around in your personal vehicle for FREE! What better way is there to get some warm-fuzzies?"


I hate uber but at least they been better lately... plus the bonus for long timers was something... lyft can burn in hell with their new rates


----------



## kevin92009

ABC123DEF said:


> Why don't these bastiges just come on out and say something along the lines of, "We welcome you to drive the community around in your personal vehicle for FREE! What better way is there to get some warm-fuzzies?"


 does that mean I'll get a big pink mustache for my front bumper if I work for free


----------



## ABC123DEF

kevin92009 said:


> does that mean I'll get a big pink mustache for my front bumper if I work for free


That sounds about as useless as hot  on an ice cream cone.


----------



## kevin92009

ABC123DEF said:


> That sounds about as useless as hot  on an ice cream cone.


?


----------



## HiDuuken

albertphx said:


> This is just fken sad. I used to be an driver 2 years ago, and now only use lyft as an pax. When i heard about the rate cut, i logged on my
> app just to see the amount of drivers they have driving for them and their are literally 8 cars within an 2 mile radius ( Central Phoenix). I feel
> sorry for this drivers. They are basically just giving their car away to an pos company for free and probably not realize it. If this don't change,
> there is No way lyft is going back to old rates. They lower it to .35 cents an mile and there is 8 lyft cars within an 2 mile radius. Also their rates for pax is slightly more than ubers. But they send me promo codes once in an while


Rider app always shows JUST 8 CARS. Most (if not all) are just bots. Serves two purposes: 1. Makes it look like there is always available product (who is going to buy if it looks like you have nothing to sell) and 2. Originally used to throw off regulators so they wouldn't know where drivers actually are from using the rider app.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

kevin92009 said:


> does that mean I'll get a big pink mustache for my front bumper if I work for free


More like a Big Pink Woody up your Patooty


----------



## kevin92009

Wolfgang Faust said:


> More like a Big Pink Woody up your Patooty


?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


In other news, Lyft hires a new Driver Relations Officer:


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> With the new lower then ever lyft rates... this is how
> The airport will soon look like with the idiots driving for 30 cents and 19 cent (express)


SkidRow


----------



## kevin92009

SurgeMasterMN said:


> SkidRow


i might have to move to LA skid row if they drop rates to 35 cents here ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN




----------



## Wolfgang Faust

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 351710


Run away
RUN AWAY!
L U B E R !


----------



## BeansnRice

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 351710


Is that perk you get at Lyft Hub restrooms?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

tmart said:


> is this real???
> 
> I'm surprised all the YouTuber channels never picked up on this yet


They Have


----------



## 58756

It came to my market. Disgrace, now Only 1 mile short distance rides are worth it. And pray passenger tips you.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Ozzyoz said:


> It came to my market. Disgrace, now Only 1 mile short distance rides are worth it. And pray passenger tips you.
> View attachment 352456


Thanks for taking care of the community. ?


----------



## Oilking

Provide better service and you make it up on tips is what they will say...

C'mon people you all lie to your passengers and boast about the incredible sums of money you make so what are you *****ing about, do your duty for the Lyft Community and take one for the Team because its frustrating to passengers when you don't and you affect Lyfts ability to provide service.



tmart said:


> is this real???
> 
> I'm surprised all the YouTuber channels never picked up on this yet


Rideshare Guy and one other channel did.


----------



## Galveston

Uberisfuninlv said:


> #boycottlyft
> 
> This is gonna be the new rate in Raleigh-Durham market. They try to spin it as positive since you get paid from the time you accept the trip now. But it's more work for less money really
> 
> View attachment 342885


LOOK at this. $44 to George Bush airport from Galveston. This used to be around $70. The driver needs to pay their own expensive toll on the way back and fight traffic. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I see a perfect $10 dollar shuffle


----------



## Galveston

Galveston said:


> LOOK at this. $44 to George Bush airport from Galveston. This used to be around $70. The driver needs to pay their own expensive toll on the way back and fight traffic. This is ridiculous.


Oh an here in Galveston you don't get airport tips this time a year because it's all temp workers on j1 student visas returning to their home countries and I've just never gotten a tip from them


----------



## Oilking

Aztek98 said:


> This is a very big mistake by lyft. I don't see Uber following this one. They won't need to. Lyft had been digging it's own grave since before the IPO. In my market I having seen any kind of incentives since January. I get great tips on Uber, the new incentives although not ground breaking are a plus and I make my 500 buck a week goal in 20 hours while cutting lyft off completely.
> 
> The passengers just go with whoever is closer and have no real loyalty. If uber is smart they don't change a thing and grind out the advantage of paying more. It's what Lyft should have done.


I make $1,400 in 16.5 hours of work driving for Uber.


----------



## Galveston

Oilking said:


> I make $1,400 in 16.5 hours of work driving for Uber.


Uber cut the rate too! Look:


----------



## cangold

Uberisfuninlv said:


> in my market the current rates are
> 
> Pickup $1.12
> Per minute $0.1575
> Per mile $0.60
> 
> The new rates are "improving" to:
> 
> Pickup $0.45
> Per minute $0.1875
> Per mile $0.42


Why would Anyone drive for $.30 a mile


----------



## TemptingFate

cangold said:


> Why would Anyone drive for $.30 a mile


Bad at math.


----------



## UberMpls

There are people driving for 19 cents a mile.


----------



## goneubering

Sconnie said:


> I've talked to drivers who've been doing this for 3-4 years and still thought they were getting paid by percentage. They were shocked when I prodded them to click on their fair details button.


Some of them even post here!!


----------



## kevin92009

UberMpls said:


> There are people driving for 19 cents a mile.


omg


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

kevin92009 said:


> omg


I know it makes zero sense...


----------



## kevin92009

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I know it makes zero sense...


i look forward to seeing some serious driver backlash


----------



## Matt Uterak

cangold said:


> Why would Anyone drive for $.30 a mile


Why would anyone drive for $.60/mile?


----------



## kevin92009

Matt Uterak said:


> Why would anyone drive for $.60/mile?


agreed , 2 more weeks til i start a new job , god i'm glad i don't have to depend on 60 cents a mile anymore


----------



## Judas Iscariot

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I know it makes zero sense...


WRONG.

It costs them 39 cents.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

1776abe said:


> I do not. If it wasn't for china u couldn't buy a 250.00 laptop with a i3 processor.if the Dems have their way in 2020 how much will that laptop cost if it's made here at 15.00 an hour full benefits a pension and paid maternity leave for women.


Chinese batteries in BMW, EV cars. They subsidized EV battery tech. Now they have the lead over Germany, USA, Japan. Without China we would have no EV cars. Lol.


----------



## K-pax

Uberisfuninlv said:


> in my market the current rates are
> 
> Pickup $1.12
> Per minute $0.1575
> Per mile $0.60
> 
> The new rates are "improving" to:
> 
> Pickup $0.45
> Per minute $0.1875
> Per mile $0.42


You do realize this is LESS than the IRS' rate set to determine the cost per mile of running, maintaining, and retaining the value of a car, right?

The IRS says $0.58 is. your break even point. Lyft, the 'driver centric company', won't even pay you the break even point. You are depreciating, and running your car down much quicker than you make income. Even one day on the job and you are underwater on the vehicle you use. I don't understand why anyone in any market puts up with that. I would be protesting their local HQ daily over that shit.


----------



## AllenChicago

uberdriverfornow said:


> im really tempted to fly out to these markets, do some Lyft rides and ask the drivers if they really are that stupid


I'm gearing up for the day when Lyft feels Illinois drivers are not worth a crap. Thankfully, there are new Independent Contractor driving jobs being created here in the Chicago area.


----------



## kevin92009

K-pax said:


> You do realize this is LESS than the IRS' rate set to determine the cost per mile of running, maintaining, and retaining the value of a car, right?
> 
> The IRS says $0.58 is. your break even point. Lyft, the 'driver centric company', won't even pay you the break even point. You are depreciating, and running your car down much quicker than you make income. Even one day on the job and you are underwater on the vehicle you use. I don't understand why anyone in any market puts up with that. I would be protesting their local HQ daily over that shit.


It is quite shameful


----------



## Aneed Momoney

kevin92009 said:


> It is quite shameful


It's quite ******ed for anyone to drive


----------



## kevin92009

Aneed Momoney said:


> It's quite @@@@@@ed for anyone to drive


lyft also updated my app today (1 day after ab5 passed) to reduce my destination filters from 6 to 2, I also noticed a new feature where the 5 min clock pauses when you are not close to the address and a message says on the app to go closer to the customer to resume the 5 min timer. what c_____suckers they are


----------



## June132017

How many people out there are just going to say "I made $40 tonight?" "Forget this gig."


----------



## kevin92009

June132017 said:


> How many people out there are just going to say "I made $40 tonight?" "Forget this gig."


screw that


----------



## J.A.F.O

Ok who’s still driving these rates need to have thy head examined


----------



## kevin92009

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep! Prolly sooner than later!
> You'll need to accept more rides to stay even, better go fill that gas tank now.


better yet quit , 30 cents a mile is a slap in the face


----------



## Lessthanminimum

kevin92009 said:


> better yet quit , 30 cents a mile is a slap in the face


Driving for 30 cents a mile means you have entered serfdom.


----------



## kevin92009

Lessthanminimum said:


> Driving for 30 cents a mile means you have entered serfdom.


when 30cents a mile comes to my market i'm switching to food delivery


----------

